# BLR - Black Range Minerals



## yogi-in-oz (7 May 2006)

Hi folks,

As requested, here's some astroanalysis for BLR:

Technically, from the lows on the 2005 June solstice,
we would be watching for BLR find overhead resistance, 
at the price targets, below:

                   11.5/12 - 19 - 32.5 

Likewise, TIME targets for 2006, also include some
significant key dates, around the June solstice 2006,
being the first anniversary from the lows.

-----

Key BLR dates ahead, may be:

19-22052006 ..... 2 significant negative cycles here, to
                         mark the high, with some bad news ...???

     29052006 ..... minor and positive ... finance-related???

 02-05062006 ..... 2 cycles - aggressive and positive ... ???

     21062006 ..... minor cycle.             

 23-28062006 ..... 3 significant cycles ..... test support,
                          then positive news, around 27-28062006.
                          Long-term changes for BLR here ... ???     

happy days

  yogi


----------



## pharaoh (7 May 2006)

*Re: BLR - Black Range .....*

Hey yogi

Thanks for the post
I have been umming and aghing about blr since was told to but it at 4c and didn't

I am not a ta person, can you tell me your opinion on what will happen now? 

So 11.5 could be the first test of resistance? 
Would you buy blr now? 

I think I missed the boat

Cheers


----------



## GreatPig (1 June 2006)

Hmm... I just picked this for the stock picking comp and it's just moved from trading halt to official suspension, pending an announcement.

Any idea what the announcement might be about?

Cheers,
GP


----------



## GreatPig (6 June 2006)

Back trading again, and up about 6% at the moment.

Announcement was of a strategic alliance for uranium exploration.

GP


----------



## noirua (4 July 2006)

Black Range Minerals ( BLR ): http://www.blackrangeminerals.com

The main interests of BLR are the Mulloon and Crookwell Iron Mine the Koonberry Copper Mine ( Grasmere Copper Deposit ) and the JV at the advanced Uranium projects at Cyclone Rim and Eagle Uranium in the Red Desert, Wyoming.


----------



## noirua (4 July 2006)

Boardroom Radio interview with Black Range Minerals MD, Mr Michael Haynes, on the USA Uranium JV:

http://www.brr.com.au/event/BLR/810/11903


----------



## noirua (12 July 2006)

Continuing their upward march, BLR have now reached 8.6 cents and should have enough legs to go past 10 cents.


----------



## noirua (24 July 2006)

I have had a bit of a change of mind concerning BLR and have sold my holding. Missing out on profits has been a pastime of mine on occasions.


----------



## noirua (2 September 2006)

noirua said:
			
		

> I have had a bit of a change of mind concerning BLR and have sold my holding. Missing out on profits has been a pastime of mine on occasions.





BLR have continued to fall back, now at 5.1 cents, on the placement of shares at 4.8 cents. The stock is worth following closely and the prospects  look promising, however, they may go lower in the short term.


----------



## noirua (6 September 2006)

BLR MAY have reached a buying point on heavy trading early on today.


----------



## noirua (15 September 2006)

BLR Trading Halt.


----------



## trader (5 October 2006)

Running today, up 15 % , something must be up.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (13 October 2006)

Re: BLR alert ..... astrostuff update .....



Hi folks,

BLR ..... 17-24112006 = BIG rally ... ??? ... 

happy days

yogi



=====


----------



## noirua (18 October 2006)

The placement of shares to obtain $998,998 and $3.12 million has been completed at 4.8 cents. This has held back the companies shares for quite a while - not long ago they flirted with 10 cents.


----------



## vert (27 October 2006)

this i think is traveling quite nicely, seems to have found
 support @ $0.06, possible resistance @ $0.07 then if it keeps going $0.085-$0.09. will be interesting to see what yogi's astrostuff brings. 

i used the c/b method for this one to see how it goes.
entry 06/10 @ $0.051 and have followed it with the c/b stop and adx indicator, bb's and a few others

not a chartist but have one to show, a bit early to call but maybe a cup is forming. cant shink it to upload any help please or maybe kennas can just do it for us.

cheers


----------



## vert (2 November 2006)

breakout of penant today on good volume.

 can anyone help me to shrink a chart, i take screen shots of comsec pt2 and or sonray t2 to email but dont know how to shrink files or charts to upload.

cheers


----------



## CanOz (2 November 2006)

vert said:
			
		

> breakout of penant today on good volume.
> 
> can anyone help me to shrink a chart, i take screen shots of comsec pt2 and or sonray t2 to email but dont know how to shrink files or charts to upload.
> 
> cheers




Saw this breakout today and had a look at it....tested resistance but failed.


----------



## noirua (2 November 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> Saw this breakout today and had a look at it....tested resistance but failed.




Stock may still be getting over the share placement and may recover further in coming months. Sold in July as BLR failed to continue on up to 10 cents, then bought back, in early September at 5.6 cents, waiting patiently.


----------



## vert (3 November 2006)

broke resistance and closed above today kennas


----------



## noirua (6 November 2006)

Will be interesting to see if BLR can test that 9 cent position on the chart and go on to the 12 cent level.


----------



## vert (6 November 2006)

i would be happy with a close above 0.08 today then maybe push 0.09 at end of week, nice and steady wins the race. 
every time the price drops a bit new buyers come in and push it up again, very positive imo.


----------



## noirua (8 November 2006)

vert said:
			
		

> i would be happy with a close above 0.08 today then maybe push 0.09 at end of week, nice and steady wins the race.
> every time the price drops a bit new buyers come in and push it up again, very positive imo.




Closed today at 8.2 cents on the back of the drilling at the Wyoming Uranium Project. Very healthy trading at 12,231,316 shares.


----------



## noirua (11 November 2006)

Changed my mind again on this well traded small fry stock and unloaded a few hours before the close. If you still hold I hope you make a fortune, but watch this one that promises everything in high trading and then reverses for no reason.


----------



## CanOz (24 November 2006)

Is it just me or does is this looking like a "cup and handle" pattern? Excuse my lines.


----------



## noirua (24 November 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does is this looking like a "cup and handle" pattern? Excuse my lines.




It does, well spotted, and over quite a few months. What next?


----------



## CanOz (24 November 2006)

Well, i'm in a position with this now and looking for it to test the last high, which would also qualify as a triple top. If resources sentiment remains postive i would look for it to breakout in the upcoming weeks. A stop loss at 5.9 would be a safe level of support i think.

Cheers,


----------



## two40 (27 November 2006)

going up and up and up this morning


----------



## Sunny Day (27 November 2006)

Mmmm a cup and handle. The last one I saw was with DYL about 4 weeks ago when it was 20 cents. Needless to say that preceeded a decent run up.


----------



## CanOz (29 November 2006)

Heres the latest daily chart on BLR. I'm in this one now and may consider adding to the position depending on how the upcoming price action unfolds.


----------



## CanOz (3 December 2006)

OK Tech, or any others, what can we expect from this one this week? I think if .073 is busted then its going to retrace again.

Comments?


----------



## constable (3 December 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> OK Tech, or any others, what can we expect from this one this week? I think if .073 is busted then its going to retrace again.
> 
> Comments?



Dont know much about this stock but i would be concerned its recent rallies have failed to break the close of 87 back on the 26/7 so that ultimately it could still be trending downwards! Good volumes but.


----------



## crazyjimsmith (11 December 2006)

545 mill shares on issue

http://www.blackrangeminerals.com

Five good projects.

3 uranium projects in the US. Negotiations underway to acquire more.

1 copper project in the US that was previously a high grade copper mine.

1 copper project in Australia that also shows high grades and is likely to be expanded

I like!


----------



## jemma (12 December 2006)

I did my research and bought 1.5 million of these in the last week.

Agreed cup and handle, Kennas can you confirm please, you are great at these.

JORC compliant on one U project in Jan should see lift off.

I like this one very much.


----------



## jemma (23 December 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> OK Tech, or any others, what can we expect from this one this week? I think if .073 is busted then its going to retrace again.
> 
> Comments?




cana, may have a chance to breakout in the next few weeks.

kennas keep an eye on this one


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 December 2006)

Correct me if I`m wrong,but I see this formation as a pennant at half mast.


----------



## jemma (24 December 2006)

Wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Correct me if I`m wrong,but I see this formation as a pennant at half mast.




Just for those who don't know what wysiwg is saying:

Flag (Bearish) Classic Pattern

Implication

A Flag (Bearish) is considered a bearish signal, indicating that the current downtrend may continue.

Description

A Flag (Bearish) follows a steep, or nearly vertical decline in price, and consists of two parallel trendlines that form a rectangular flag shape. The Flag can be horizontal (as though the wind is blowing it), however it often has a slight upward trend.

The vertical downtrend, that precedes a Flag, may occur because of buyers' reactions to an unfavorable company announcement, such as a court case, or a sudden and unexpected departure of a CEO. The sharp price decrease is sometimes referred to as the "flagpole" or "mast".


The rectangular flag shape is the product of what technical analysts refer to as consolidation. Consolidation occurs when the price seems to bounce between an upper and lower price limit. The Flag (Bearish) pattern formation reflects the reaction of sellers who are willing to sell at a lower cost, and the influx of buyers who inadvertently drive up the price as they compete to buy at the best possible price.

A bearish signal occurs when the price rebounds beyond the upper trendline of the Flag formation, and continues the original downward price movement. This is considered a pattern confirmation.

When speaking about Flags, technical analysts may use jargon and refer to the flag as "flying at half-mast". Visually, this reference is nothing like a flag at half-mast, such as on a day of national mourning. Instead, this term refers to the location of the flag - at the mid-point of what would otherwise be a continuous downtrend.

I disagree and think it will hit high 7's with volume. Anyone else care to have an opinion on the chart???????????


----------



## Sean K (24 December 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Just for those who don't know what wysiwg is saying:
> 
> Flag (Bearish) Classic Pattern
> 
> ...



Hi Jemma,

I think this more a 'pennant' than a flag. Your discription/definition of the 'flag' above is of course correct, but the pennant is a period of sideways consolidation converging to a point, which I think this is doing. It's developing lower highs and higher lows. Generally, the theory is that if this pennant developes after an uptrend, then expect the uptrend to continue. 

I'm finding it hard to tell which way this one will go and I think I'd want to wait on some more development of this pattern, or to watch which way it moves out of the range. Of concern however, is the MACD which has been moving down, although the short EMA has just turned up. I'd like to see the blue line above the red line for confirmed upward trend move. Although as lagging indicators we might see this in the chart before the indicators do! 

On the downside will be support at $0.06 probably and then $0.05. $0.08 ish will be hard to break but if it does, that will be a very positive move.

This is all short to medium term talk of course. It has more than doubled in a year, even though it's very volatile, and you'd have to be happy with that return. Hopefully it doubles again for you, and more!   

In summary, I'm definately on the fence at the moment. Good luck!


----------



## jemma (24 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Hi Jemma,
> 
> I think this more a 'pennant' than a flag. Your discription/definition of the 'flag' above is of course correct, but the pennant is a period of sideways consolidation converging to a point, which I think this is doing. It's developing lower highs and higher lows. Generally, the theory is that if this pennant developes after an uptrend, then expect the uptrend to continue.
> 
> ...




Great analysis as always kennas, you are great with the charts. I agree with what you have said as I have pointed out the 8 cent barrier as crucial before.

My opinion is that we will see a move towards 8 very soon, within one week.

This will confirm an attack to a uptrend pattern and if it breaks 8 will see it reach 12-13 pretty quickly. Kennas, my tip for you, watch closely and get on if it moves to high 7's.

Cheers for the analysis again champ.


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 December 2006)

Hi jemma....my reference to the rising `pennant` is from a book called Trading Australian futures...."These patterns occur frequently and predict market action with a substantial degree of reliability.Each pattern is a consolidation within a substantial market move and they occur most frequently at the mid point of a particular move.The pattern indicates that the market has moved faster than the underlying support.The pattern represents a pause in market action.The pennant flies at half mast ,that is,the pattern represents the mid point of the move."

I hope this clarifies my observation. :70:


----------



## jemma (24 December 2006)

Wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Hi jemma....my reference to the rising `pennant` is from a book called Trading Australian futures...."These patterns occur frequently and predict market action with a substantial degree of reliability.Each pattern is a consolidation within a substantial market move and they occur most frequently at the mid point of a particular move.The pattern indicates that the market has moved faster than the underlying support.The pattern represents a pause in market action.The pennant flies at half mast ,that is,the pattern represents the mid point of the move."
> 
> I hope this clarifies my observation. :70:




It does clarify things, many thanks. 

Does your name mean anything in particular??

PS I have asked Yogi in OZ to give us an astro update.


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 December 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> It does clarify things, many thanks.
> 
> Does your name mean anything in particular??
> 
> PS I have asked Yogi in OZ to give us an astro update.




It is a word I found net surfing and is pronounced Wizz-e-wig.What You See Is What You Get. I`m not a desktop publisher though.Only part of my philosophy on life. 

Happy Christmas and merry new year....bye.  

WYSIWYG  

Pronounced WIZ-zee-wig. Short for what you see is what you get. A WYSIWYG application is one that enables you to see on the display screen exactly what will appear when the document is printed. This differs, for example, from word processors that are incapable of displaying different fonts and graphics on the display screen even though the formatting codes have been inserted into the file. WYSIWYG is especially popular for desktop publishing.


----------



## chris1983 (25 December 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> My opinion is that we will see a move towards 8 very soon, within one week.




Why?  How is this justified Jemma?  Is there news coming out within the week?  Isn't this a ramp Kennas.  Just got home..and I think you should inform Jemma on the rules with making price targets.  

Thats just like myself saying I can see Bannerman at 2 dollars within the week and yes its very possible following the charts but I know you may pull me up for making a statement like that.  I can see 8 cents is very possible..but its still a ramp.


----------



## Joe Blow (25 December 2006)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> Why?  How is this justified Jemma?  Is there news coming out within the week?  Isn't this a ramp Kennas.  Just got home..and I think you should inform Jemma on the rules with making price targets.




Chris, Jemma seemed to be saying that BLR would make a move towards 8c based on recent price action. A look at the last week of trading (see chart) do show a definite move northward from around 6.5c to a high of around 7.5c with some increased volume and a little slippage in the last couple of days. My interpretation of Jemma's comments is that the move towards 8c would be a continuation of this recent upward trend.


----------



## chris1983 (25 December 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Chris, Jemma seemed to be saying that BLR would make a move towards 8c based on recent price action. A look at the last week of trading (see chart) do show a definite move northward from around 6.5c to a high of around 7.5c with some increased volume and a little slippage in the last couple of days. My interpretation of Jemma's comments is that the move towards 8c would be a continuation of this recent upward trend.




Thats fine Joe.  That means anyone can find a stock with a continuing upward trend and predict a 10% increase in SP for the following week.  Thats how I interpret things.  I personally dont see much of an upward trend there and volume is not large enough to see anything changing just yet unless by luck a message comes out next week.

Im just trying to point out others have been picked up by predicting price targets without justification.  I myself have not put a price target on a stock.  But I dont see the difference in predicting a longterm price target such as what chicken and Ghosta has predicted in the agm thread of $1+ by next christmas when you follow the longterm trend and ongoing nickel prices and by what Jemma has said of a price target of 8 cents next week.


----------



## Novski (3 January 2007)

Perhaps Jemma was being optimistic due to the resemblance of a Head and Shoulders formation between May 06 and now. If it is and it breaks through 9c, this could be very bullish.

I was just looking at possibly selling before it gets smashed down from 8.5c again and then i noticed this formation. 

Do others think this sufficiently resembles a Head and Shoulders formation? 


Novski


----------



## Caliente (3 January 2007)

Hi, just wondering if BLR isn't on the cusp of a breakout? 

The price action and momentum today was furious, right up to the close.

All going well, a bullish day tomorrow/.


----------



## Sean K (3 January 2007)

I think it broke out through $0.08ish. If it hold above $0.09 then no more resistance to all time highs.

Chris, I think the price targets Jemma gave before Christmas were based on support and resistance lines. See out discussion on previous page. After $0.09, next resistance previous highs at $0.11 ish. 

Not sure where the H&S is though.


----------



## Novski (3 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> I think it broke out through $0.08ish. If it hold above $0.09 then no more resistance to all time highs.
> 
> Chris, I think the price targets Jemma gave before Christmas were based on support and resistance lines. See out discussion on previous page. After $0.09, next resistance previous highs at $0.11 ish.
> 
> Not sure where the H&S is though.




I still think it's there kennas, albeit a bit scratchy. Are you looking between the dates i suggested. And i think today is the response to the completion of the H&S. 

I also believe it needs to hold above 9c.


----------



## Sean K (3 January 2007)

Novski said:
			
		

> I still think it's there kennas, albeit a bit scratchy. Are you looking between the dates i suggested. And i think today is the response to the completion of the H&S.
> 
> I also believe it needs to hold above 9c.




Are you talking about an inverse H&S?

Target distance between head and neckline = $0.11?


----------



## Novski (3 January 2007)

That's the one. 

The 'inverse' H&D is the only H&D that i am aware of from reading sources. I have noticed people talking about an upright one on this site, but i kind of assumed they might have misunderstood what a correct H&D is. Then again, i may be the one who is incorrect. I am going by S Weinstein's readings and a couple of others.


----------



## Sean K (3 January 2007)

Novski said:
			
		

> That's the one.
> 
> The 'inverse' H&D is the only H&D that i am aware of from reading sources. I have noticed people talking about an upright one on this site, but i kind of assumed they might have misunderstood what a correct H&D is. Then again, i may be the one who is incorrect. I am going by S Weinstein's readings and a couple of others.



A standard H&S is bearish and indicated a fall in sp the distance from the head to the neckline. 

For eg,

Check the chart of IRN.

(sorry this is in the BLR thread everyone, but just want to explain)


----------



## clowboy (3 January 2007)

HUH?

So is there a H + S?  and is that bearish or bulish?

As usual another fast and hard run for no aparent reason?


----------



## Novski (3 January 2007)

Thanks kennas. I was not aware of this partiular H&S and it's bearish effects. I was only familiar with the inverse one and it's bullish effects.

Appreciate your explanation and sorry i couldn't post a chart. I am a bit of a computer duff. I'm on Mac too, so i'm not sure if i can download charts. Must learn though.


----------



## Sean K (3 January 2007)

clowboy said:
			
		

> HUH?
> 
> So is there a H + S?  and is that bearish or bulish?
> 
> As usual another fast and hard run for no aparent reason?



Yes, and upright is bearish and inverse is bullish.

You'll find both descriptions in detail at this link:

www.stockcharts.com/education/GlossaryH.


----------



## jemma (4 January 2007)

I tried to help people about this stock potential but as usual just got bagged for ramping. Oh well, I bought in at 6.7 cents not that I need to make any more money, I am fully retired now. By the way if it breaks old high of 12 cents, look out.

Yogi where are you??You promised astro stuff on this??


----------



## yogi-in-oz (5 January 2007)

Hi folks,

Quite so, Jemma ..... and here's how it looks,
from this end:

        05012007 ..... minor and positive ... finance-related?

        15012007 ..... minor and positive news ???

        16012007 ..... minor

   19-22012007 ..... positive light on BLR

        29012007 ..... significant and negative - finances???

        02022007 ..... significant negative news expected.

        19022007 ..... negative spotlight on BLR

        21022007 ..... significant and positive .... finances???                    

   16-19032007 ..... 2 significant cycles may bring some
                              negative news here ... ???

   20-21032007 ..... March equinox should see a positive           
                              spotlight on BLR.

        10042007 ..... positive news expected here ???

        12042007 ..... seriously negative aspect ... finances?

        20042007 ..... difficult cycle here.

        27042007 ..... minor and negative news expected

        08052007 ..... minor and negative - finances???

        11052007 ..... significant and negative news

        15052007 ..... rally off lows???

        21052007 ..... negative spotlight on BLR

        29052007 ..... minor and negative news - test lows?

        05062007 ..... significant and positive - finances???

        21062007 ..... uneasy market here.

   22-25062007 ..... June solstice brings another difficult
   aspect, but leaning towards more positive market reaction.

November and December 2007 will likely be the most 
positive months for BLR ..... 

happy days

  yogi



=====


----------



## jemma (5 January 2007)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> Quite so, Jemma ..... and here's how it looks,
> from this end:
> ...




Yogi,

Many thanks for this, looks quote negative overall which is surprising.


----------



## mickqld (10 January 2007)

Does anyone know when its likely that BLR will have JORC  results from  the Cyclone Rim and  Eagle projects? Does anyone have any firm opinions on the future movements of BLR. Being in JV with Uranerz I am a little surprised, considering the current climate, that the share price is not considerably higher.


----------



## mickqld (12 January 2007)

BLR up 10% on 7.5 million volume. Perhaps ann. imminent?????


----------



## Novski (12 January 2007)

After last weeks breakout from the Head and Shoulders, BLR has spent this week in pullback, but is finishing strongly today. 

Next week looks good to me


----------



## mickqld (12 January 2007)

Up 15% on just over 12million. The last 40 minutes of trade there was 4.5million turnover pushing up to previous peak of 9.2cents an extra 5% increase on the day. Something is up with 3 times average volume after a pullback from the 3rd Jan peak????


----------



## mickqld (15 January 2007)

BLR has hit a 4 year high on 30million volume in the first 2 hours of trade. Average daily volume is 3.8 million. Up 20% since middle of last week. Hopefully some encouraging ann. to be made shortly. This type of volume indicates some institutional buying out there at moment.


----------



## trader (15 January 2007)

If there is no ann, then there will be a speeding ticket.


----------



## trader (15 January 2007)

If they don't get or ann a ticket today or tomorrow morning, opening price will be 12.5 cents tomorrow.


----------



## mickqld (15 January 2007)

trader said:
			
		

> If there is no ann, then there will be a speeding ticket.




I'd imagine you are right. Finished the day at over 11 times average daily volume (44million) and SP up 19.5%. I said last Friday something was up. If we dont see an ann. in the next few days then who and why are buying up big?


----------



## wallave (15 January 2007)

plenty of day traders in it today though, that's where most of the volume was i'm guessing


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 January 2007)

Pssst. Jemma....are you logged in?


----------



## jemma (15 January 2007)

Wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Pssst. Jemma....are you logged in?




Yes, I am here laughing at everyone buying in 2 months after I tried to give forewarning this stock would move.

Can I help you??


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 January 2007)

jemma said:
			
		

> Yes, I am here laughing at everyone buying in 2 months after I tried to give forewarning this stock would move.
> 
> Can I help you??




No thanks...just acknowledging your call was pretty accurate.I blew my trading plan which was to sell half on the first rally to the 9`s.I sold all in panic when they fell from the 9`s.Seeing the price go higher now is one big ouch.

The price wouldn`t hold 9`s but is holding 10`s when I`m not in.
Good on you Jemma you know what you are talking about.


----------



## jemma (15 January 2007)

Wysiwyg said:
			
		

> No thanks...just acknowledging your call was pretty accurate.I blew my trading plan which was to sell half on the first rally to the 9`s.I sold all in panic when they fell from the 9`s.Seeing the price go higher now is one big ouch.
> 
> The price wouldn`t hold 9`s but is holding 10`s when I`m not in.
> Good on you Jemma you know what you are talking about.




Thanks Wysiwyg, much appreciated. I am still holding, bought continually all the way up and also today at 10 cents. Holding heaps but this tax is killing me losing half all the time. BUT I don't fell comfortable holding for more than one year in such speccies.

Now for my next forewarning to buy before it's too late - AKK - Austin Exploration, DYOR.

Seeya.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (15 January 2007)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> Quite so, Jemma ..... and here's how it looks,
> from this end:
> ...





..... and right on time too Jemma ... 

happy dayz

  yogi


----------



## mickqld (15 January 2007)

jemma said:
			
		

> Thanks Wysiwyg, much appreciated. I am still holding, bought continually all the way up and also today at 10 cents. Holding heaps but this tax is killing me losing half all the time. BUT I don't fell comfortable holding for more than one year in such speccies.
> 
> Now for my next forewarning to buy before it's too late - AKK - Austin Exploration, DYOR.
> 
> Seeya.




I assume then jemma you are looking to get out next christmas, but at what price do you think by then????????


----------



## jemma (16 January 2007)

Lovely retrace today, healthy and chart looks great. It will now be interesting to see the strength lurking.

I don't expect it to fill the gap at 9.2(previously gapped up from this point), but you never know. I expect an assault on 11 again by early next week with success.


----------



## Sean K (17 January 2007)

Jemma, 

Great work on your switch`to BLR. You've had a great run. 

Resistance now solidly set at $0.11, but what is your theory on the gap up. Doesn't that have to be filled?

Excuse me, I know nothing about gaps, but have just started to study them...

Kennas.


----------



## jemma (17 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Jemma,
> 
> Great work on your switch`to BLR. You've had a great run.
> 
> ...




Thanks kennas, yes that was what I was saying, sorry if it doesn't make sense. It looks like it it will come back and fill the gap. I hope news will come out soon to catch all the traders out though.

I did try to get you on board though kennas. Have a look at SRZ for the next big mover.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (17 January 2007)

..... taylor ranch announcement out now, also
an investor presentation ... 

happy days

 yogi


----------



## Wysiwyg (17 January 2007)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> ..... taylor ranch announcement out now, also
> an investor presentation ...
> 
> happy days
> ...




What a response for a re-hash. 

What will drilling results do?


----------



## jemma (17 January 2007)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> ..... taylor ranch announcement out now, also
> an investor presentation ...
> 
> happy days
> ...




Yogi, well done as accurate as always. Thanks.


----------



## Sanhedrin (24 January 2007)

I am new to this forum, can someone please shed a bit of light
on the asto stuff which yogi posts??? is it closely related to Tea Leave Reading"??


----------



## Gurgler (24 January 2007)

From FN Arena - for those who hold or are interested.

US Uranium Exploration Paying Off For Black Range
FN Arena News - January 22 2007 

By Greg Peel

One aspect of investing in Australian uranium explorers is that unless they have projects in either South Australia or the Northern Territory it could be a long time waiting for pay day. Not so for Australia's Black Range Minerals (BLR) which has announced a significant increase in the exploration potential of its Taylor Ranch project in Colorado.

Black Range thought it might be sitting on 900 to 1400 tonnes of U3O8 but after drilling 550 holes the estimate is now for 4500 to 6800t in a system that extends for more than five kilometres.

Black Range's share price has doubled from 5c to 10c since October, and with numerous projects to be advanced in 2007, Intersuisse rates the company a Speculative Buy. To add weight to Black Range's forecasts, Taylor Ranch lies "along strike" from the 13,600t Hansen deposit. The company should complete a resource estimate for the project in the second quarter of 2007.

Black Range has enjoyed an alliance with uranium heavyweight Uranerz Energy Corp since June, managing and conducting uranium projects jointly identified. Uranerz is then responsible for bringing them into production. The alliance already has further prospects in Wyoming and is continuing to negotiate to acquire several more advanced US projects. As an aside, Black Range also has an option to acquire an old Wyoming copper/gold mine that has laid idle since a fire in 1908. Estimates suggest one million tonnes of ore at 5-6% copper and 3-4g/t of gold.

But wait, there's more. Black Range is also sitting on 5.75mt of ore near Broken Hill containing copper, zinc, gold and silver. Says Intersuisse "Black Range is successfully building a portfolio of quality advanced resource projects with near term production potential."


Disclosure - holding BLR


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 January 2007)

I feel extremely envious..slightly gyped and a touch of spitefulness.


----------



## Caliente (25 January 2007)

glad its finally showing glimpses of its promise. The real returns are yet to come. I'm not afraid to call long on BLR as my pick for 2007. 

For the full story please see the AGM presentation...

Best of luck to all holders...
Position - Mid Term Hold (1 Year).


----------



## mickqld (25 January 2007)

Caliente said:
			
		

> glad its finally showing glimpses of its promise. The real returns are yet to come. I'm not afraid to call long on BLR as my pick for 2007.
> 
> For the full story please see the AGM presentation...
> 
> ...




Hey Caliente I agree with your thoughts that there's more to come from this one. Do you have some sort of SP target for the 12 month period. I jumped on at 8 cents 2 weeks ago wish I had bought more but hey you can't have everything. I think that at the moment BLR & WMT are 2 of the most undervalued stocks with loads of potential.


----------



## Caliente (25 January 2007)

Hi mickqld, in keeping in line with forum rules I cant just blindly post a price valuation...

However, Lindo, a member at Hotcopper has posted his F/A of the net value of the Uranium at Blackrange alone. I think it is a fair and balanced post so I'm including it for your perusal.



> BLR's market capitalisation (fully diluted; 524m shares, 110m opps) 634.2m shares x $0.135 = $85,617,000. Let's say $85m market cap.
> 
> EV / pound JORC resource - the average for ASX U developers is $8.10 (per Agronaut Capital estimates - Nov 06). Refer to page 27 of WHE most recent investor presentation.
> 
> ...




I myself am placing most of BLR's value on the uranium alone. However, you know that Koonenberry exists as well.

"In July 2006 The Company announced that, following its intensive exploration programmes, it had increased the JORC-compliant resource at the Koonenbery Base Metal Project by more than 1000%, to:

5.75Mt at 1.03% Cu, 0.35% Zn, 2.30g/t Ag and 0.05g/t Au

containing approximately 60,000 tonnes of copper."

I'm placing virtually no value on this at all, as I feel the company should focus its energies on rapidly developing U at the moment. Lets value this in-ground copper at 5%.

Current LME Cash seller spot is $US 5,671.50.

So [60000 tonnes x $US5671.5] / 0.8 (us-aus conversion) x 0.05 (5% in ground valuation)  

= $A 21 268 125. 

Remember this JORC assay is from July 2006, tonnage may change (upgrade) since then. I feel that  my valuation of in-ground assets at 5% is *conservative* and places minimal value on this resource. 

I'm applying *NO* value to the new exploration at Crookwell/Mulloon or the acquisition of the high grade Ferris-Haggerty copper deposit; 

side note: (up to 90% interest) that has a main orebody averaging 8 to 10 metres in width, but is up to 20 metres wide in places. The orebody grades 6% to 8% copper and 3 g/t to 4 g/t gold..

It's hard accurately value a company and place a price, but I think you can agree BLR has a solid base and a stable of excellent projects in the wing for 2007. Hopefully, this can help you make up your mind about the intrinsic value of the company.

additional research notes : 
http://www.blackrangeminerals.com/pdfs/IntersuisseResearchNote22Jan07.pdf


----------



## mickqld (25 January 2007)

Caliente said:
			
		

> Hi mickqld, in keeping in line with forum rules I cant just blindly post a price valuation...
> 
> However, Lindo, a member at Hotcopper has posted his F/A of the net value of the Uranium at Blackrange alone. I think it is a fair and balanced post so I'm including it for your perusal.
> 
> ...




Geez mate what a fantastic summary you just provided thank you very much. I had an inkling of maybe 32 cents for this one once all the U projections were confirmed but as you say the copper projects are certainly the x factor here. You have certainly confirmed my thoughts that BLR is very much undervalued at the moment. Once again thanks for your time and knowledge.


----------



## soul (28 January 2007)

BLR have been a cracker.

U price still raising non stop and I will tip this as the best U performer this year.


----------



## mickqld (31 January 2007)

BLR up 15% in the last half hour anyone know whats up?


----------



## sleeper88 (31 January 2007)

mickqld said:
			
		

> BLR up 15% in the last half hour anyone know whats up?




no idea, but lucky i bought some at 13c this morning, been in the queue @ 13c since Friday last week.


----------



## MalteseBull (1 February 2007)

this hasn't even started trading and orders are coming in a plenty,

2 x 1million at 15.5 and 15


someone update me on this stock? next dyl??


----------



## Fab (1 February 2007)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> this hasn't even started trading and orders are coming in a plenty,
> 
> 2 x 1million at 15.5 and 15
> 
> ...



Why should this stock be the next DYL?


----------



## Out Too Soon (1 February 2007)

If HC & co are pushing it count me out! :


----------



## Caliente (1 February 2007)

hey maite - I feel the same way as you do about people ramping stocks. If u read my post above, it has what I feel are mine, and others fair and balanced opinions about the stock. If anything I'm erring on the side of caution.

As for HC, virtually every listed stock on the ASX is ramped there. I assume this means you invest in no australian shares then?


----------



## siempre33 (1 February 2007)

Hi Caliente!
I was checking out the BLR website and notice they have a JV in Wyoming with Uranerz....a co. I know in-depth, as they have the very best mngmnt. team in the NoAm U sector imo....Glen Catchpole is the CEO of URZ, and he only JV.s with top quality people, so your pick must be a good one....
best of luck...may you finish 2nd....to me...LOL..

http://www.blackrangeminerals.com/


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 February 2007)

soul said:
			
		

> BLR have been a cracker.
> 
> U price still raising non stop and I will tip this as the best U performer this year.




Interesting you should tip as the best U performer.I don`t agree with you.My doubts exist with the company seriously aiming to achieve production.My first thoughts were why the Americans would give up their leases to an Aussie junior at present and predicted U prices.I think it will be proven up and shelved at the permit/licence stage.Tooo much rigmarole.I just don`t think they are the real deal.Sorry if you see any gloss off the polished image.What you are thinking may be right... and that is not very often does everyone think the same way I do about a stock.Good luck with ya choice .

Now the Koonenberry number, well that would stand a better chance if they ever get past the big numbers stage. 

I hope they prove me wrong. :grenade:


----------



## Caliente (2 February 2007)

thx for your post wsiwyg. Nice to see balance in the thread. The most dangerous situation is when everyone is blind to the potential risks that exist in the stockmarket.

I'm getting tired, and worried about the people blatantly hyping up a stock as the next "insert successful company here".

Now everyone back to business.  

edit - hi Siempre! good luck in the comp, great to see an American here. Been to california once a few years back and loved it! Now I keep in touch through the "O.C.", not quite the same is it...! anyway, good to have u in the forums.

Cheers
-Cali


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 February 2007)

Caliente said:
			
		

> Lindo, a member at Hotcopper has posted his F/A of the net value of the Uranium at Blackrange alone. I think it is a fair and balanced post so I'm including it for your perusal.
> I myself am placing most of BLR's value on the uranium alone. However, you know that Koonenberry exists as well.




Howdy...I read that pump by ~LINDO~ and what I think is he has been secretly holding millions upon millions of BLR shares and only recently (having been trekking the jungles of the Amazon for several years)  returned home..plugged in his computer..and bingo..what he knew all along was now coming to fruition.

The end.Have a nice trade.


----------



## Caliente (2 February 2007)

Dont know how to respond to that maite. The facts are pretty clear out on the table, and are correlated by the companies own reports. 

Expectations are for;

10-15m lb at Taylor Ranch.

2 & 3m lb at eagle/cyclone.

with room for expansion.

In fact, while we're here I might as well mention the high grade Ferris-Haggerty project. Once again, *directly* from the company reports,

- Estimated historic production of 10,000 tonnes of copper

-  Average grade of historic production ~20%Cu

- Exploration target of 55,000 tonnes of contained copper

Do you plan on disputing this as well?


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 February 2007)

Caliente said:
			
		

> Dont know how to respond to that maite. The facts are pretty clear out on the table, and are correlated by the companies own reports.
> 
> Expectations are for;
> 
> ...




Why haven't the Americans fired up these assets. Unless some company financially steps in these guys are just going to prove up resources until everyone goes ho hum more big numbers and you have been around long enough to know that will happen.


----------



## TradeStats (2 February 2007)

The argument that BLR may never get to production and may shelved it at the permit/licence stage (Too much rigmarole) could be applied to over half of the current U findings in Australia. Getting State approval to go into production in most states is difficult, but it still doesn't seem to stop the SP of companies with U findings in Australia going up.

I haven't seen anything to suggest that BLR would not proceed with production, but we will have wait and see.

There however has been a lot of talk about BLR in the past month, including from brokers, this may just be ramping, but at this stage the SP appears to be rising well and the potential to make profit is looking good.

The SP in the last couple days would appear to increased its rate of increase




_These are personal opinions only, I am not a financial advisor, but merely noting those which are stock performing for me as an individual. Individuals should undertake their own investigations before investing in a stock._


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 February 2007)

TradeStats said:
			
		

> The argument that BLR may never get to production and may shelved it at the permit/licence stage (Too much rigmarole) could be applied to over half of the current U findings in Australia. Getting State approval to go into production in most states is difficult, but it still doesn't seem to stop the SP of companies with U findings in Australia going up.




No, it`s all good mate. I'm just jealous. :aufreg:


----------



## mickqld (2 February 2007)

Well I dont know whether BLR will ever produce or not and certainly no one else on this forum does either. Can't see why people like Uranerz would be putting so much time and money into something that will never yield a return so I think that argument is redundant.All I know is my investment is up 100% in 3 weeks and I am damn happy with that. Just wish I had bought more thats all.


----------



## MalteseBull (2 February 2007)

mickqld said:
			
		

> Well I dont know whether BLR will ever produce or not and certainly no one else on this forum does either. Can't see why people like Uranerz would be putting so much time and money into something that will never yield a return so I think that argument is redundant.All I know is my investment is up 100% in 3 weeks and I am damn happy with that. Just wish I had bought more thats all.



this stock is stuck at 17 not moving


----------



## sleeper88 (2 February 2007)

The sp is on the move again.

I read in BLR's most recent presentation that its U prospects were near 1 of 4 licensed uranium mills in the US. So does the US have restrictions on its U industry just like Aust's 3 mines policy? Sorry if this question sounds silly, I dont follow US politics and its regulations.


----------



## Brissydave (2 February 2007)

Ya got to have a license to drive a car ... everything needs a permit, and industrial standards must be met, in just about all industries, and the nuclear industry is the same 

 ... the only difference here is that the US policies are designed to promote the onshore supply of their energy needs ... and their policies are PRO uranium ... with fuel hungry reactors already built ... and more at the design stage .. with more proposed ...

Kool ... hey ?

 Cheers ... Dave


----------



## sleeper88 (2 February 2007)

Brissydave said:
			
		

> Ya got to have a license to drive a car ... everything needs a permit, and industrial standards must be met, in just about all industries, and the nuclear industry is the same
> 
> ... the only difference here is that the US policies are designed to promote the onshore supply of their energy needs ... and their policies are PRO uranium ... with fuel hungry reactors already built ... and more at the design stage .. with more proposed ...
> 
> ...




thx mate, its just that i thought a pro-uranium country should've had more licensed U mills, unless they all failed to pass the driving test


----------



## JoshyJ (2 February 2007)

Finished at 19.5c....Very nice finish on its high...And stacks are 6 : 1..


----------



## krisbarry (2 February 2007)

Just be careful BLR had the cr_ap ramped out of it today over at hotcopper.

* the usual garbage claims it would hit $9 on production

* Comparing it to DYL

* $1 by the end of this month

etc etc


----------



## mickqld (2 February 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Just be careful BLR had the cr_ap ramped out of it today over at hotcopper.
> 
> * the usual garbage claims it would hit $9 on production
> 
> ...




As much as we might think that these forums have some price influence I really dont think that 50 million volume (its 3rd highest volume in years) is the result of a few forum users blowing wind up a particular stock. I mean there are hundreds of stocks on these forums that holders are continually trying to talk up. 50 million volume BLR is some pretty serious buying going on I would say.


----------



## MalteseBull (2 February 2007)

mickqld said:
			
		

> As much as we might think that these forums have some price influence I really dont think that 50 million volume (its 3rd highest volume in years) is the result of a few forum users blowing wind up a particular stock. I mean there are hundreds of stocks on these forums that holders are continually trying to talk up. 50 million volume BLR is some pretty serious buying going on I would say.




exactly,

the ones on hot copper are either day traders or penny traders with a couple thousand up their sleeve, they have nothing to do with it,


----------



## krisbarry (3 February 2007)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> exactly,
> 
> the ones on hot copper are either day traders or penny traders with a couple thousand up their sleeve, they have nothing to do with it,




Ummmm they have a lot to do with it...hotcopper membership is over 26,000 people.  Some of these members have a lot of money and will throw it on, then ramp the guts out of it to achieve a herd mentality.

Come 1, come all...


----------



## MalteseBull (5 February 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Ummmm they have a lot to do with it...hotcopper membership is over 26,000 people.  Some of these members have a lot of money and will throw it on, then ramp the guts out of it to achieve a herd mentality.
> 
> Come 1, come all...




fair enough, it's obviously working well then..

BLR IAP 20.5 +5%


----------



## sleeper88 (5 February 2007)

geezz..+100% gain in 4 trading days!!..getting very tempted to sell, what are other holders of BLR doing or thinking of doing?


----------



## Snakey (5 February 2007)

sleeper88 said:
			
		

> geezz..+100% gain in 4 trading days!!..getting very tempted to sell, what are other holders of BLR doing or thinking of doing?




buying more because im greedy


----------



## Joe Blow (5 February 2007)

Watch the ramping in this thread please.


----------



## drmb (5 February 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> buying more because im greedy



Just watching so didn't react quick enough but is it looking abit parabolic now? Chartists please. Not holding just watching


----------



## MalteseBull (5 February 2007)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Watch the ramping in this thread please.




yes sir,

but all i said was i am going to increase my average?? :S ramping?


----------



## sleeper88 (5 February 2007)

drmb said:
			
		

> Just watching so didn't react quick enough but is it looking abit parabolic now? Chartists please. Not holding just watching




i agree..could someone post a chart up. thx in advance


----------



## Joe Blow (5 February 2007)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> yes sir,
> 
> but all i said was i am going to increase my average?? :S ramping?




No, that was not all you said... but I am not going to take this thread off topic any further. If you wish to discuss it PM me.


----------



## Snakey (5 February 2007)

Well stop the clock
i think you should change your name to wind back the clock
it suits you soooo much better
blr performing very well and so it should with these massive resources


----------



## nizar (5 February 2007)

sleeper88 said:
			
		

> geezz..+100% gain in 4 trading days!!..getting very tempted to sell, what are other holdings of BLR doing or thinking of doing?




I dont know anything about this stock.
But if a stock hasnt given a sell signal ie. has not shown any weakness, then you dont sell it.

Have a look at what happened to MMB, i think it was 18c to $1+ in a week?

Another thing that i do is use tighter stops as the price becomes more vertical.

All the best champ.


----------



## Snakey (5 February 2007)

out at 24.5 
sellers building in strength.


----------



## doctorj (5 February 2007)

Snakey,

Please use the chat function to maintain price regular price updates if you want, rather than the thread.

Cheers,
ASF


----------



## krisbarry (5 February 2007)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Watch the ramping in this thread please.




This is nothing, take a peek at hotcopper and its been ramped like nothing else I have ever seen before.    

I am a reformed ramper, just taken the 12 step program


----------



## Fab (5 February 2007)

Yep I think the share price rise is purely due to ramping as I can not see any real reasons for this jump


----------



## MalteseBull (5 February 2007)

notice received

possible speeding ticket?


----------



## Snakey (5 February 2007)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> notice received
> 
> possible speeding ticket?



the police arrive and the partys over
poor response to speeding ticket imo


----------



## Snakey (5 February 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> This is nothing, take a peek at hotcopper and its been ramped like nothing else I have ever seen before.
> 
> I am a reformed ramper, just taken the 12 step program




stc please read riding the ramp thread


----------



## sleeper88 (5 February 2007)

considering there's 524m shares on issue, todays turnover is approx 22.7% of the company


----------



## UMike (5 February 2007)

It was amazin today.

Got in at the opening price of 20.5c (but only a little bit) got out at 25c and watched in dismay as they traded 27c.

Whats gonna happen tomorrow?


----------



## sleeper88 (5 February 2007)

UMike said:
			
		

> It was amazin today.
> 
> Got in at the opening price of 20.5c (but only a little bit) got out at 25c and watched in dismay as they traded 27c.
> 
> Whats gonna happen tomorrow?




a weaker close today, i think the sp will slow down a bit, its run hard for a while now


----------



## mickqld (6 February 2007)

I appologise for the length of this article but for those who havent read it you may find it interesting reading. Its from the Dec 06 issue of resourcestocks magazine so its a little bit old but none the less I found it very interesting as a holder of BLR .


START Homing in on the Range

Having taken a standing eight count from the administrators, Australian resource company Black Range Minerals has come out punching as it aggressively acquires resource projects across the globe. By Wally Graham

Black Range Minerals Limited was brought out of administration and re-listed on the ASX in 2004 with a new board and a resolute focus on the exploration and development of base and precious metal deposits.

Its objective was to rapidly become a mid-tier resource company through the discovery and acquisition of sizeable, high-quality mineral deposits, and then bring them into production.
Managing director Mike Haynes told RESOURCESTOCKS that he and fellow director Matthew Wood were excited by the opportunity offered to them when they were approached to become part of the new look company.

"We vended the Koonenberry Base Metal Project, which at the time was primarily the Grasmere Copper Deposit, into Black Range Minerals for a consideration of shares," he said.
"As part of that transaction we were also encouraged to take board positions at the new Black Range Minerals."

Both men have a great deal of experience in the mining industry.

Haynes has worked with BHP Billiton while Wood was formerly with CRA, Dominion Mining and Aurora Gold. Together they listed Iberian Resources, successfully raising its share price from 20c to around 90c in just under two years.

It was important Black Range made its mark quickly as it had been sitting on the stock exchange from December 2004 through to June 2005 doing nothing. "It was sitting as a listed shell," Haynes said. "It had about $1 million cash in the bank and market capitalisation of around $2 million with effectively no management and no projects."

When Black Range acquired the Grasmere Copper Deposit it was a small high-grade copper deposit sitting about 100km northeast of Broken Hill in the Proterozoic-Cambrian aged Koonenberry Belt. At the time there were few other base or precious metals licences held in the belt.

"When we pegged our first licence it was the only one out there," Haynes pointed out.

Now as much as 80-90 % of the Koonenberry Belt is under tenure with the majority of the northern part of the belt held by Inco Resources and Mithril Resources.

Black Range holds a 100% interest in two full-sized granted exploration licences that encompass the Grasmere Copper Deposit and the newly discovered Peveril Copper Deposit, covering approximately 600sq. km of highly prospective terrain over the southern third of the Koonenberry Belt.

The Grasmere Copper Deposit was mined for a short time during the 1800s and early 1900s for high-grade secondary oxidised copper. Rio Tinto drilled nine diamond holes during 1988-1991 and identified a small high-grade primary copper resource with mineralisation open in all directions.

The previous drilling enabled Black Range to identify the project's enormous potential as strike and depth extensions of the deposit were yet to be tested. Black Range became more excited when additional aeromagnetic data indicated that the prospective horizon hosting mineralisation extended more than 70km.
"When we started our exploration program our initial target was to turn this into a 3-5 million tonne project. Then we thought we might be going close to having a mining operation," Haynes said determinedly.

In the last 14 months Black Range Minerals has completed an electromagnetic survey, a ground gravity survey, XRF soil sampling and two drilling programs with 72 holes drilled for 11,000m.

In the process the company has substantially increased the resource at the Grasmere Deposit and has also discovered the Peveril Copper Deposit, which it believes to be as good as, if not better than, the Grasmere Copper Deposit.

"It's been a very aggressive exploration approach," Haynes emphasised. "To complete all that in that time frame, for a junior company, is quite a bit of work."

The hard work and aggressive approach adopted by Black Range has enabled it to increase its Koonenberry Project resource base by 1000% to almost 6Mt and economic studies to evaluate bringing this project into production are now underway.

The achievements attained at Koonenberry have been perfectly complemented by the company's recent announcement that it has secured an exclusive option in the United States to earn up to a 90% interest in the high-grade Ferris-Haggerty Copper Deposit in South Wyoming.

"At the same time as being busy on the exploration front we have been working very hard on the project acquisition front," Haynes said.

"What we didn't want Black Range Minerals to be is a one project company."
The Ferris-Haggerty Copper Deposit was discovered in 1897 and was in production until fire destroyed its processing facilities in 1908. A drastic drop in the price in copper at the time meant the mine was closed and has remained so until the present day.

Records show that as much as 10,000 tonnes of copper were produced from the mine, which at the time was the 27th largest copper mine in the world. Although no exploration drilling has ever taken place at the mine, two shafts and several adits were used to explore and develop the deposit to approximately 200m depth.

"Matthew and I have been working on this acquisition since we got involved with Black Range Minerals," Haynes said proudly.

"The reason we were so persistent is that we think this is a fantastic asset. In all likelihood it could well prove to be a company maker."

Historically, the mining focus was. on the upper portion of the orebody which averages 8-10m in width with some places measuring up to 20m, where grades averaged over 20% copper.

Haynes said Black Range is convinced that remaining unmined ore in the lower explored but undeveloped portions of the deposit comprises at least IMt at 5-6% copper and 3-4 grams per-tonne of gold.

"We will be taking time over the impending Northern Hemisphere winter to compile all historical information on the deposit," he said. "We will then undertake a concerted drilling program early next year to determine the potential size of the previously unexplored extensions to the deposit."

The acquisition of the Ferris-Haggerty Copper Deposit demonstrates how serious Black Range Minerals' ambitions are regarding the discovery and acquisition of sizeable, high-quality mineral deposits. The company is confident it can bring the deposit back into production in the near term and acknowledges the importance of rapidly testing the project's enormous exploration potential so it can optimise the scale of future operations.
The company has also made a calculated decision to diversify into the uranium sector. Black Range has a different strategy to most ASX-listed uranium companies in that it seeks to identify particular jurisdictions, all outside of Australia, where regulations support the exploration and development of uranium projects.

"We want to be able to make returns to our shareholders by bringing projects into production," Haynes said. "In Australia there is just too much uncertainty whether you can get a new uranium project into production." 

In June Black Range signed an agreement with US-based Uranerz Energy Corporation to form a joint venture to explore and develop the advanced Cyclone Rim and Eagle Uranium projects located in the Red Desert area of southwest Wyoming.

"We had identified that Wyoming and the uranium industry go hand in hand," Haynes said.
"Wyoming has the USA's largest reserves of uranium and it is also home to one of the only two commercial-scale uranium mines operating in the USA."

Joint venture partner Uranerz Energy is a company with a great deal of expertise in the uranium industry. Its directors and management have a combined total of over 100 years of experience in the industry, especially with in-situ uranium mining. They were quick to recognise the Black Range Minerals directors' proven track record of successful exploration and bringing projects to production.

"Our strategic alliance is that we are good explorers and they have production experience," Haynes said. "We have got an agreement that we will do all the exploration, then as soon as it is economic to mine we will hand it over to Uranerz and then they will bring it into production.”

Drilling has commenced at the company's Eagle Uranium Project and when completed the rig will be moved to its Cyclone Rim Uranium Project. When these programs have been completed the company intends releasing JORC-compliant resource calculations for both deposits, which it anticipates will reflect previous estimates of 2 million pounds of U308 at the Eagle Project and 3 million pounds of U308 at the Cyclone Rim Project.

Recommissioning of the Sweetwater Uranium Mill, located just 25km from both projects, could potentially see Black Range Minerals in production from these deposits in the foreseeable future as both deposits are amenable to in-situ leaching and/or open pit mining.
Following recent fund raising activity Black Range Minerals has cash reserves of around $4.5 million. This cash backing will allow the company to rapidly advance its key projects towards production. It should also add punch as the company finalises negotiations with other parties in the US as it seeks to acquire additional advanced uranium projects.

In the short space of 14 months Black Range Minerals is one junior company that has dragged itself off the canvas to quickly become a major contender. END


----------



## windwalker (7 February 2007)

Holding and watching with interest


----------



## mickqld (13 February 2007)

Seems to have consolidated around the 21 - 22c range at moment. Volumes are very low not much action. Anyone have an idea when the next ann. may be forthcoming? Would imagine SP will drift back if no ann. comes in the next few weeks.


----------



## Jimminy (13 February 2007)

mickqld said:
			
		

> Anyone have an idea when the next ann. may be forthcoming? Would imagine SP will drift back if no ann. comes in the next few weeks.




Anyone's guess Mick.

If there are any new acquisitions finalised soon then that is all I would predict before months end. Taylor Ranch is jewel in the crown imo and confirmation of 15mlb + will send this hurtling past 30c.

Consolidation is a good thing for BLR - even if it drops back to 20c. I think it will have a few 10% days here and there leading up to any future announcement however.

Most holders would have said you were dreaming if you told them 6 weeks ago that they would be sitting, consolidationg at over 20c.


----------



## TedE (14 February 2007)

windwalker said:
			
		

> Holding and watching with interest



Agreed... I'm holding on to mine and a bucket of popcorn hoping for a show.


----------



## windwalker (15 February 2007)

Hi Ted E,
How about you move over and share the popcorn?  Hope this consolidation holds but if it drifts back will pick up more then I'll buy the maltesers.
Cheers


----------



## TedE (22 February 2007)

Thought this would make interesting reading.  Someone else who has got the popcorn out (though merely as a spectator):


> Black Range Minerals Is On the Move Again
> Posted by Kris Sayce on Feb 6th, 2007
> 
> MELBOURNE AUSTRALIA 6 February 2007 - “(The Company) is not aware of any information that has not been announced that would explain the recent trading in the securities of the Company.”
> ...



and from the previous post they were referring to:







> The news from Black Range Minerals didn’t spur their stock on quite so much, but still, it managed to tack on a 29% share price rise during Friday’s trading.  But on what news?  Nothing yet, and not a sniff from the ASX asking the company if they know of any reason why the shares should perform in such a way.
> 
> But, even if the ASX were to wake up, chances are that they would get a reply similar to the one they received from Black Range last year following a sudden price spike.  In its four point reply to the ASX on the 8th May 2006 the company said that it “is not aware of any information that has not been announced that would explain the recent trading in the securities of the company.”
> 
> ...



This is all from The Daily Reckoning, an interesting Aussie Investment Blog/Website (See http://www.dailyreckoning.com.au/black-range/2007/02/06/ and http://www.dailyreckoning.com.au/blr/2007/01/29/ for those two posts).  Anyway, this caused me to look back into history... here is a quick timeline:
- Beginning of 06: SP at around 3c
- 24/03/06: SP around 5c
- 12/04/06: SP climbed steadily to 6.5 before it jumped on this day to close at 7.4
- 8/05/06: SP reaches high of 12c.  ASX says please explain to which BLR replies "I know nothing".
- 23/05/06: BLR announces High Grade Copper Mineralisation at Koonenberry.  By this time the price had slipped back to around 6c and before going up slightly.

Now I'm wondering two things.  Firstly, is this history repeating, will there be a significant announcement soon?  Secondly, assuming that this history repeats in the form of an announcement... will it be as positive as the run up to 27c would indicate?

How much longer do you think it'll be before there's a (significant) announcement?

By the way, Half Year accounts came out after close on 21/2.  Nothing earth shattering unless I'm missing something.  Anyone see something I missed?

See ya,
Ted


----------



## champ2003 (25 February 2007)

TedE said:
			
		

> Thought this would make interesting reading.  Someone else who has got the popcorn out (though merely as a spectator):
> 
> and from the previous post they were referring to:
> This is all from The Daily Reckoning, an interesting Aussie Investment Blog/Website (See http://www.dailyreckoning.com.au/black-range/2007/02/06/ and http://www.dailyreckoning.com.au/blr/2007/01/29/ for those two posts).  Anyway, this caused me to look back into history... here is a quick timeline:
> ...




Hi Ted,

I bought in when the stock surpassed a breakout over 14 cents and I think alot of others would have done something similar so I think that the delayed buying frenzy that you are talking about is purely a technical matter and probably nothing more. Maybe you are reading into it a little too much ??

Cheers!

Champ


----------



## TedE (27 February 2007)

Not sure if I am reading too much into it or not, but I don't think I am.  From what I understand, BLR were up to an Aerial Survey of Koonenberry in January, the results of the survey haven't been announce yet, but surely must be available soon.  I think there really could be something waiting in the wings.


----------



## Sanhedrin (6 March 2007)

BLR has held up well in the fall. Seems to be very solid resistance at 18 cents.


----------



## nizar (9 March 2007)

Running today on the back of an announcement.
Previous highest close was 23c.
But beware ALOT of buyers during those times (mid-20s) will be waiting to dump and there was big volumes then maybe 50-100million.

But definately one to watch in the next few days.


----------



## TedE (3 April 2007)

Announcement out: Drilling begins at their Taylor Ranch Uranium project... check it out.

Ted


----------



## Glenhaven (3 April 2007)

Seems to have got the price moving a little. I would expect a run to 30c over the next month.


----------



## nizar (3 April 2007)

Glenhaven said:


> Seems to have got the price moving a little. I would expect a run to 30c over the next month.




Looks the goods.
Im in at .22
Did anybody see .215 the whole line taken out by 1 buyer?
About 1million shares...


----------



## Go Nuke (3 April 2007)

I so wanted to pick BLR for the April comp

Away it goes......


----------



## Jimminy (3 April 2007)

correct me if I am wrong but this is old news they released today....???    For old news to be regurgitated and then the sp put on 25% almost begs belief.

Funny how the market works isn't it. I have not idea and will never understand it. Given up trying. 

Even funnier is the fact that this will probably run harder tomorrow with the U spot price likely to rise again.


----------



## nizar (3 April 2007)

Jimminy said:


> Funny how the market works isn't it. I have not idea and will never understand it. Given up trying.




Good man. I gave up a long time ago.
I hope you got a few, tomorrow this will run IMO.
24c is all-time high close. THis run will be similar to WMT 20c to 32c run. MOMENTUM will carry it.


----------



## Go Nuke (3 April 2007)

Day traders will jump on maybe like WTM.


----------



## Jimminy (3 April 2007)

nizar said:


> Good man. I gave up a long time ago.
> I hope you got a few, tomorrow this will run IMO.
> 24c is all-time high close. THis run will be similar to WMT 20c to 32c run. MOMENTUM will carry it.




Yeah because it defies logic you can be assured this will run tomorrow - traders got a taste for it again.


----------



## Jimminy (13 April 2007)

nizar said:


> Good man. I gave up a long time ago.
> I hope you got a few, tomorrow this will run IMO.
> 24c is all-time high close. THis run will be similar to WMT 20c to 32c run. MOMENTUM will carry it.





your prediction is coming true Nizar. Close of 27.5c with a 28.5c high touched briefly today. Should see the 30c breached sometime next week.

Up there with CUY, ARU, WMT, MTN as the U stocks you want to have been on the last 6 months.


----------



## Caliente (13 April 2007)

30 Cents - I'll put my name on it. BLR has finally breached the 27.
Best of luck to all holders/.

position - holding for long term


----------



## Jimminy (16 April 2007)

Caliente said:


> 30 Cents - I'll put my name on it. BLR has finally breached the 27.
> Best of luck to all holders/.
> 
> position - holding for long term




there is your 30c Caliente.


----------



## nizar (16 April 2007)

Yep im in from .28 todays open.
Blue sky close (2yrs - good enough 4 me) on Friday meant i had to buy her.


----------



## Go Nuke (24 April 2007)

Kennas...I need some help here with one of your marvellous charts 

Could I be right in saying that I think a new base may have formed at around the 26c mark. It has bounced of twice now...though I do see that the  volume is dropping off 

It ran hard there so just waiting for the average to catch up.

Goodluck to those that hold

{I dont hold}


----------



## Sean K (24 April 2007)

Go Nuke said:


> Kennas...I need some help here with one of your marvellous charts
> 
> Could I be right in saying that I think a new base may have formed at around the 26c mark. It has bounced of twice now...though I do see that the  volume is dropping off
> 
> ...



There's not too much support there, yet. The best support while a stock is descending is at previous highs. So, best support is around 23-24 ish. There might be a little at 25. 

Maybe you could try a chart?


----------



## Go Nuke (24 April 2007)

kennas said:


> There's not too much support there, yet. The best support while a stock is descending is at previous highs. So, best support is around 23-24 ish. There might be a little at 25.
> 
> Maybe you could try a chart?




Love to. I do them here at home...just got to figure out how to upload them.

Its been awhile, but I'll work it out.


----------



## Jimminy (30 April 2007)

Eagle JORC released today.

More than double what they had originally estimated. JORC 4m+ lb. 

Market now awaiting JORC in coming months from Taylor Ranch where an estimated 15-20m lb is insitu.

Could be fireworks with this one in months to come.


----------



## mickqld (30 April 2007)

Jimminy said:


> Eagle JORC released today.
> 
> More than double what they had originally estimated. JORC 4m+ lb.
> 
> ...





Yes certainly very encouraging results Jimminy but I am keenly waiting for results from Koonenberry and Ferris-Hagerty copper projects. I think great results from these 2 will be the real company maker for this one.


----------



## Jimminy (30 April 2007)

mickqld said:


> I am keenly waiting for results from Koonenberry and Ferris-Hagerty copper projects. I think great results from these 2 will be the real company maker for this one.




Agree Mick - we'll just have to be patient with Koonenberry but the co. has a number of projects on the hop now that will reward investors with positive news flow over the coming 6-12 months.

They have done exceptionally well for us spec investors with Eagle & Taylor Ranch. Let's hope the Koonenberry results stun the market also.


----------



## Go Nuke (14 May 2007)

Is it possible that these directors buying more shares today, could mean that there is some good news on the way?

In the past Ive noticed that when directors buy up, its ususlly becasue they know of some announcement coming.

I dont hold any BLR shares, I was just curious what others thought.

:microwave


----------



## ongchuan (14 May 2007)

Where did u see the directors buy back their shares? I m just wondering where u got the information. Mind to tell me how and where to get it? Thanks!


----------



## Jimminy (14 May 2007)

Trading halt.

Likely cap raising I dare say. $3.5m in the bank which is fine, but......YOU CAN ALWAYS GET MORE.


----------



## Justful (14 May 2007)

quite possibly your are right- could it possibly be new land acquisiton- a lot of shares (2.5 mil) traded in the last half hour of the day- or is it that the aerial survey revealed less than expected results??


----------



## Ang (14 May 2007)

It was trading mainly at 24.5 cents during the day, however closed strong at 25 cents. Apparently my Broker has been telling me they have been very busy with their drilling and has been heavly backed by most Brokers. I would say they have some good results as I have gone through all the announcemnts and I can't find in any of the announcments that we were ready for Drilling results for at least another 3 months. So I would say they would be raising money after finding some good results to fast track their exploration.
Kind regards
Ang


----------



## Brissydave (14 May 2007)

I'm sorry Ang ... but that is wrong ... most of the volume today was at 25.5c (3.23 mil) ... then there was 25c (2.44 mil) ... and 26c (1 mil) ... then a lowly 24.5 c (165,000)

BLR traded at 24.5 c for only ten minutes from 10.07 am.

So there was actually weakness before close, and only 70,000 shares changing hands after close .... also most movement of stock all day was in the last hour (2.68 mil), when the weakness was showing.

I just hope that those selling aren't the (non-existent) inside traders .... cause if the announcement is going to be really good ... those insiders should have been buying UP ... not selling down.

How will my nerves handle this .... LOL

Cheers ... Dave


----------



## nizar (14 May 2007)

Agree. Alot of sellers today.
I can confirm from my IRESS that:
1*1.25mil and 1*1.05mil
were dumped today on-market.

What i like to see before trading halts is a FLURRY to ENTER not the other way around...


----------



## Caliente (15 May 2007)

interesting - all I know is that you'll have to pry the BLR shares from my numb fingers before I'll sell out/.

THe frontrunner scenarios are; 

- Placement (hopefully by SPP)
- drilling results. (less likely)

Given the delay, more likely to be a placement. If its a SPP I will apply for my maximum allotment.


----------



## nizar (15 May 2007)

Caliente.

Well i hope its a placement to professionals/instos if it is a capital raising.
What happened to WMT is a rarity, normally in a SPP most dicks just sell on market, capping the share price, and selling at every chance for a quickie, shielding the price from any positive reaction to good news.

Professionals and instos buy and hold. They know what they are doing.


----------



## clowboy (15 May 2007)

nizar said:


> Caliente.
> 
> Well i hope its a placement to professionals/instos if it is a capital raising.
> What happened to WMT is a rarity, normally in a SPP most dicks just sell on market, capping the share price, and selling at every chance for a quickie, shielding the price from any positive reaction to good news.
> ...




Well using that rational nizar I hope that I can conclude holders of WMT also know what they are doing.

Fingers crossed


----------



## Ang (15 May 2007)

Looking at market depth this morning there are buyers at 27 cents so that is normally a good sign of good news. Should wait until the end of the day to see what investors are willling to buy at open.
kind reg
ang


----------



## Out Too Soon (16 May 2007)

Placement completed today @ .24c... Ho! Hum!   ..............................................................................................................


----------



## Caliente (16 May 2007)

up and down sides to the ann.

1. no SPP for us, the holders (bad)
2. All 16.8 million raised within 2 days (good)
3. 24 cents (not an unreasonable price at all given BLR was in a trading range of 24-27 cents) [good and bad]
4. Stability of instos. Not likely to collect and dump on receipt of new shares. (pointed out to me by nizar). [good]

Now that the cash issue is out of the way - can we please get back to the d*mn drilling. 

Go JORC something new already


----------



## sleeper88 (16 May 2007)

actually..imo thats good news, placing 70m shares at 24c should ensure the SP stay around this range, if not push it even higher. With 16.8m in the bank they can now embark on speeding up drilling and move the company from an explorer to a producer..also it gives them the opportunites to aquire new projects.


----------



## Caliente (16 May 2007)

hi sleeper - Brantley on Hotcopper has done some sensational investigative work on some acquisitions BLR have already been doing under the covers. 

http://hotcopper.com.au/post_thread.asp?fid=1&tid=478887#1790339

You'll need a login methinks.

Seriously worth a read, esp. if you're a BLR junkie like I am.


----------



## Ang (16 May 2007)

Interesting, there must be somthing wrong with Etrade announcement area as I can't get any of that info, i must check ASX. My caclulation on market depth is that it will open tommorow if all stays the same at 26 cents. only 2 cents upove what you guys are saying the IPO was.
kind reg 
ang


----------



## sleeper88 (16 May 2007)

Caliente said:


> hi sleeper - Brantley on Hotcopper has done some sensational investigative work on some acquisitions BLR have already been doing under the covers.
> 
> http://hotcopper.com.au/post_thread.asp?fid=1&tid=478887#1790339
> 
> ...




Hey Caliente, yep..im a big fan of BLR and MLS (for that matter) BLR i believe is on of the few listed uranium explorers that can actually be producing in 1-2yrs time. I've read the posts on HC and they seem very interesting indeed. New acreage in the talyor ranch project could possible increase the exploration target. Having seen WHE's SP shoot to $2.67 after announcing it  raised $20m through convertible bonds at $2 FV each, i believe this placement by BLR would have a similar effect on the SP. The only thing i was disappointed with is that us shareholders weren't given i chance to top up our holdings. There's no chance in h*%$ im selling this one. 
My other U stocks are (MLS, SMC, WAS, MTN, PDN, AFR, WME, BYR, BYRO (potentially), GDN (waiting for their spin off), USAO).  
If the U bubble burst..boy oh boy..am i gona live on the streets  (touch wood)


----------



## Jimminy (18 May 2007)

this has now been narrowed down to the neighbouring Hansen Deposit.

Brantley appears to have uncovered via public records in Amercia that BLR has acquired the Hansen deposit.

More than 20m lb deposit alone. BLR could end up with a 40-50m lb deposit for their Taylor Ranch deposit.


----------



## mickqld (22 May 2007)

Somebody knows something more about this supposed Hansen deposit. 15 million traded in first 45 min up 20% to 33cents.


----------



## Jimminy (22 May 2007)

They have lodged LODE Claims on the Hansen Deposit which implies that they will be seeking extralateral rights on the Hansen deposit.


----------



## Ang (22 May 2007)

I would say the drill results are unofficialy out in the market place.
They have been doing a s... load of drilling and I can only say that the results are going to be good by the look at that volume this morning
kind reg
ang


----------



## nizar (22 May 2007)

THis is going to fly 2mrw.
Typical bluesky break but nothing crazy like AUZ or AIM, rather its the beginning of a new run, and sustainable for 1-2 more days, i reckon another breakaway white candle 2mrw...


----------



## nizar (23 May 2007)

nizar said:


> THis is going to fly 2mrw.
> Typical bluesky break but nothing crazy like AUZ or AIM, rather its the beginning of a new run, and sustainable for 1-2 more days, i reckon another breakaway white candle 2mrw...




Well not exactly what i thought, but hey.
Nice announcement, high grade drilling results.
SP is making new highs, nice


----------



## mickqld (23 May 2007)

Much better Nizar just to see it slowly move up and not get too far ahead of itself like WMT did. Long term holder here so just happy to see it build a solid SP rather than volatile up and down movements.


----------



## Sean K (23 May 2007)

I like how it bounced off 30 this am. Good break up. Market cap 620m shares @ .335 takes it over $200m. Is it worth that? I suppose Mr Market says so. They've obviously got a high grade resource at Taylors Ranch, but do they have the tonnage?


----------



## Caliente (23 May 2007)

hi Kennas - BLR going through a nice technical breakout on what is another example of insider trading in action.

As for MC, lets take the low-midcase scenario for Taylor Ranch alone. Bear in mind that it is getting upgraded as we speak (referring to ann.!!!)

At 20m lb, a simple calculation suggests that 20X10^6 * $125 and then multiply by 10% for in-situ value. 

We have a value of $250m... for the one deposit.

Nothing at this stage apart from the shallow depth suggests they wont be able to JORC this figure - and I'm sure you are aware of BLR's other projects so I wont go there. 

If not please rewind the thread for details ^_^

disclosure: monumental disaster aside - holding BLR to production/.


----------



## Caliente (23 May 2007)

Statement retracted!

superior profit taking this afternoon! One of the disadvantages I assume of being a diehard...

Todays action broken down as follows

Price No.Trades VolTraded ValTraded Av Trade
0.295 18 595,522 175,679 9,760
0.300 106 3,278,139 983,442 9,278
0.305 81 2,099,390 640,314 7,905
0.310 75 1,854,183 574,797 7,664
0.315 44 955,768 301,067 6,842
0.320 108 2,767,652 885,649 8,200
0.325 77 3,047,116 990,313 12,861
0.330 170 7,284,401 2,403,852 14,140
0.335 317 11,290,101 3,782,184 11,931
0.340 89 2,670,081 907,828 10,200
0.345 102 3,800,005 1,311,002 12,853


Virtually all of the 30cent trading happened 15 minutes from the bell, and was consumed almost immediately - however has broken to 0.295.

I cant predict up or down - logic says up/action says otherwise.


----------



## Ang (23 May 2007)

Guys just remember there has just been a professional placement at 24 cents. My theory is that those guys that were lucky enough to get this at 24 cents have been the ones selling between 29 and 34.5. Why wouldn't they a nice profit, one these opportunists are finished you should start seeing it hold at 34 and my next target is 40 cent, depth of Darvas box. Hang in there guys this one will be a good stock.
PS Wouldn't like to see it below 26 cents, good stop loss
kind reg
ang


----------



## miiine (23 May 2007)

good point ang...it does seem strange that he share price retreated so much after a pretty good announcement....once the profit taking has finished hopefully it'll surge up a bit


----------



## Ang (24 May 2007)

I wander if any of the Directors or names named by the company bought any shares on Tuesday when the price went to 34 cents. This is a typical insider trading issue, the price goes up, the next day the announcement comes out and the company says i know nothing. A little disappointed today that the price didn't go any higher as the news is good, however with metal prices down overnight looks like those IPO shareholders at 24 cents are still profit taking.
Kind reg
ang.


----------



## ideaforlife (19 June 2007)

Hi Ang,

I guess what you have observed is applicable to most small cap stocks. This phenomenon also corresponds with the "efficient market" theory which believes that all the current price has already absorbed any news or information hence there would b no sp movement after ann.

Call it insider trading or what, I believe it's one of the grey area in share market administration - no way for authority to control.


----------



## Morgan (12 July 2007)

An increase in usual volume for BLR and up 16% this morning.
No new announcements although many uranium stocks up today (execpt for URA of course )


----------



## moses (12 July 2007)

Interesting. I wonder if this is the first signal of a reversal. There is a whiff of support for the reversal theory from the Neilson SMA (black line rising), but I would stress that its weak and very tentative atm. Ironically, what I like better is the SP rising while the blue line is so negative...what sometimes happens in these conditions is that the SP jumps up sharply as the blue line rises and then all hell breaks loose. 

fwiw I've bought a little parcel and will be watching closely. I'd love to see it retrace to previous highs! 

btw, what other Uranium stocks are up anything like 16% today?


----------



## moses (12 July 2007)

And here is tonight's (end of day) SMA chart which nicely illustrates what I was talking about in the previous post re rise of blue line coinciding with SP. Now look back along the graph to work out what is likely to happen should the blue line cross the black line...


----------



## ellehcim (25 July 2007)

Positive announcement today - more uranium tenement acquisitions and JORC for Taylor Ranch on track for September. 

Hopefully a sign of good things to come!

I hold BLR with a long term view.


----------



## TedE (27 July 2007)

Damn these global sell offs... but I agree with you, this is really one to hold.  Will be worth a hell of a lot more then it is now should they prove the 25-30mil pounds as JORC Compliant.

Ted


----------



## ellehcim (31 July 2007)

Quarterly cash flow and activity reports out today after market close. 

I think the highlights were that they have two projects on track for JORC compliance soon - Taylor Ranch (still on track for Sept 07) and North Hansen/High Park (aiming for end 07). These are all within 35km of the Canon City uranium mill - another big plus.

Also an upgrade of total expected uranium exploration for all targets to 35-40 million pounds. This total is a new announcement but adds up individual target totals from the previous announcements, so I don't think there is anything new today - just good to hear all the positives spelled-out and  summarised together. 

Will be interesting to see if anything happens tomorrow - would have liked to see this put out at open tomorrow rather than after close today.


----------



## vert (13 August 2007)

announcement out: JORC 46 mil pounds u308 defined at 100% taylor ranch and picnic tree
total more than double companys best case "exploration targets"
company now targeting more than 60 mil pounds u308
scoping study to start immediately to evaluate bringing the companys uranium assets into production
18 mil cash on hand


----------



## Ang (13 August 2007)

vert said:


> announcement out: JORC 46 mil pounds u308 defined at 100% taylor ranch and picnic tree
> total more than double companys best case "exploration targets"
> company now targeting more than 60 mil pounds u308
> scoping study to start immediately to evaluate bringing the companys uranium assets into production
> 18 mil cash on hand




With this announcemnt correct me if I am wrong, if the current value of Uranium is $120 / pound the income potential for this stock is 7.2 billion dollars. I don;t know how much it costs to get it out of the ground, however even if it is half the cost say $60/ pound, doesn't this value this comapny at $6/ share. Can any one confirm this ??
kind regards
Ang01


----------



## doctorj (13 August 2007)

Ang said:


> With this announcemnt correct me if I am wrong, if the current value of Uranium is $120 / pound the income potential for this stock is 7.2 billion dollars. I don;t know how much it costs to get it out of the ground, however even if it is half the cost say $60/ pound, doesn't this value this comapny at $6/ share. Can any one confirm this ??
> kind regards
> Ang01



You can't value a resource company like that... Consider revising your calculation for capex, dilution, opex, admin overheads etc. The inground value will typically be much less.

Also, it should be worth noting that just because it's been given "JORC" status, it doesn't mean it can be economically extractable. Once the company have done more modelling/drilling etc it may become a reserve at which point the punter (you and i) can be reasonably confident it can be economically extracted. Not to say that is the case with BLR, as I haven't researched the specifics, but it is one of the common pitfalls of evaluating explorers.


----------



## vert (14 August 2007)

whats going on with the sp today? 
i thought yesterdays JORC was positive?
dont know how to calc evaluations, can anyone offer their expertise?
surely 48mil pounds equates to alot more than ~$120mil m/c


----------



## surfingman (14 August 2007)

I had a bit of a look at this one last night:

The Cannon City Mill is on standby and currently not producing (the closest mill to Taylor Ranch as stated in yesterdays JORC), the company that owns the mill is Cotter Corporation that was brought out in 2005 by General Atomics. 
Check out the website its well worth a good look into what GA do….
http://www.ga.com/index.php

Some other interesting sites on Uranium in the US.
http://www.eia.doe.gov/cneaf/nuclear/dupr/qupd.html
http://www.nrc.gov/reading-rm/doc-collections/fact-sheets/mill-tailings.html

It all comes down to what the Cotter Corporation is going to charge to extract the U, correct me if i am wrong but Cotter originally was in a JV for the Taylor Ranch Project with Cameco, couldn't find out why they pulled out but haven't put too much time into it, may be worth a look for a long term hold.

Short term maybe Kennas could help but I am *guessing* the gap should be filled technically???? from yesterdays open

I dont hold but I will be looking for an entry in the near term after more research.


----------



## powerkoala (14 August 2007)

well, what do we have here?
yesterday, increase 100%+ in tonnages, then sp fly to 24c.
today, back to where it started. 

what is really going on with our market?
1) uranium stocks are completely dead?
2) market so jitters, just gimme back my money?
3) ppl bought without knowing what they are buying?

i am confused as hell right now.. any opinion guys?


----------



## ellehcim (12 September 2007)

Ann out:

New deposit "Boyer" at Taylor Ranch, plans to JORC by end 2007.

Continuing drilling at other deposits at TR - on track to JORC to 60 million pounds uranium by end 2007. Currently doing scoping study.

Update on Cyclone Rim - to complete drilling within fortnight, then to calculate JORC.

Update on Ferris Haggerty - continuing drilling for next 2-3 months, will release results at end.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 September 2007)

My only issue with BLR's deposits is the depth!

Have a look at the recent ann, the mineralisation is so deep

Most of the hits are 150m's to 300m's underground,

That means an underground mine will be required to get the ore and at those grades and such depth I can't see it being economic,

Give me high grade near surface ore any day


----------



## tigerboi (1 November 2007)

this stock seems to have gone unnoticed today,up over 20% on very heavy buying late in particular one buy of 1.4ml @ 0.170,with the market re-rating uranium stocks BLR looks set for a craker of a day tomorrow,any thoughts previous blr posters?


----------



## Sharestruck (26 November 2007)

I'm a novice, holding in there. Used to be optimistic but this has slided along with the market. Any thoughts on recent pricing?


----------



## Gurgler (27 November 2007)

When will we find a bottom?

BLR is drifting so much that I've been forced to pick it in the tipping comp. for Dec. I've followed this stock through the previous growth period earlier this year and still see enough in them to consider re-entry. Am I alone here?

Let's hope some recovery will happen soon.


----------



## Jimminy (27 November 2007)

Gurgler said:


> When will we find a bottom?
> 
> BLR is drifting so much that I've been forced to pick it in the tipping comp. for Dec. I've followed this stock through the previous growth period earlier this year and still see enough in them to consider re-entry. Am I alone here?
> 
> Let's hope some recovery will happen soon.




I think you are alone. I made plenty on BLR earlier in the year. But those grades and depths are pathetic. See it for what it is - Haynes & co. are now throwing good money after bad.


----------



## Trader Paul (28 November 2007)

Hi folks,

BLR ... expecting news, as a positive cycle comes into play,
later this week:

         3011-03122007 ... positive news expected

            14-20122007 ... may be strong on the back of minor news???

            28-31122007 ... positive aspect ... finance-related???

happy days

   paul




=====


----------



## Mousie (4 December 2007)

Pretty accurate so far Paul, positive news are out nicely. Scored some oppies this arvo on a nice chart and favourable peer comparison basis.


----------



## Black Range (17 January 2008)

BLR IMO is an absolute bargain & Highly underrated Uranium Explorer.

Just to add some more fuel to the fire, current BLR Inferred Resource of 80 Mill P/Lbs at Taylor Ranch is currently valued within Todays Market Share Price at a crazy, " Wait For It " 78cents per p/Lb.

When you look at what BLR Management have been able to accomplish since attaining the Taylor Ranch Tenements back in Nov 2006 from memory, Haynes & Scott have done an Incredible Job with as yet little reward, so for goodness sake BLR Downrampers give credit where credits due.

If anyone else can find a Uranium Stock thats currently Trading at these absurd Low prices, Then let Me Know !!!

Market Cap/Inferred 80Mill P/Lb Resource """ equates to 78cents Per P/Lb """ Current U3O8 Spot Price $89/$90 P/Lb.

Plus $13.6 Mill Cash In Bank

Cheers from grant64 

Just My 2nd post on BLR for 2008, and still its a Buy & Hold for me 
.
.
.


----------



## trader (30 January 2008)

Share price starting to move up 11% at the moment and quarterly ann
due any time with maybe some good news attached.


----------



## amazme (26 February 2008)

Bit of movement on this one today. Volume building aswell. Nothing to announce. Maybe something in the next few days...


----------



## exgeo (26 February 2008)

It's not just this one, it's all the uranium's, with a project and some cash. They are all starting to recover/stop falling. I include in this basket, UKL, CTS, AGS, EME, GBE, SMM and TOE, all of which I hold. Have a look at the Canadians too. They are recovering quite strongly (Laramide, Mega, DML, Tournigan etc) and are leading the Aussies.


----------



## amazme (3 April 2008)

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080403/pdf/318cq9yclwdj75.pdf

Lost 1 full cent today from this release. Doesnt appear to be bad news and lots of volume aswell...Im confused


----------



## tydec (21 April 2008)

amazme said:


> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080403/pdf/318cq9yclwdj75.pdf
> 
> Lost 1 full cent today from this release. Doesnt appear to be bad news and lots of volume aswell...Im confused



27th of may will be the day blr share price will become much clearer. fremount commissioners vote for go ahead or not on taylors ranch uranium project. from a legal point view it will be hard to stop blr, they have fed and state permits already but you never know


----------



## Black Range (8 May 2008)

BLR, Currently Up 20%

For those unfamiliar with the happenings of Black Range Minerals.
Current Risk to Reward is extremely Excellent, but DYOR 
And Remember DYL's Leon Pretorius has just recently Purshased a stake in BLR.... again thanks glenso.



TAYLOR RANCH URANIUM PROJECT

Scoping study to develop the 100% owned Taylor Ranch
Uranium Project completed Targeting development of a 1Mtpa underground mining operation Targeting construction of a conventional acid leach processing plant Targeting production of 2.2Mlbs U3O8 per annum.

Cash cost of production estimated to be ~US$34/lb U3O8
Initial capital cost of development estimated to be -US$160 million Targeting mine life of 8+ years, with considerable
exploration upside Permitting in progress for further infill and extensional drilling.

Fremont County Board of Commissioners to meet on May
27 for final stage of approval of drilling permit application.


___________________________________________________________________________


ACQUISITION OF KEOTA URANIUM PROJECT

100% interest in mineral leases covering ~2,750 acres secured at the Keota Uranium Project in Colorado, USA
Considerable uranium mineralisation delineated in the Keota district in the 1970-80's In-situ recovery operation previously permitted & Approximately 500 holes drilled on the Company's leases previously.

Permitting in progress for maiden drilling program.



CORPORATE
Cash reserves of approximately $12.4 million at end of the


Hope This Assists those still accessing Black Range Minerals.
.
.
Cheers to all BLRers from grant64 

Current Uranium Holds at present PDN DYL AGS BLR SNU & TSX Listed MGA
.
.
.
Here's some recent Pics from BLRs newly acquired Keota Tenements
.
.
.


----------



## franga28 (13 May 2008)

Up 24% today with no announcements.
Has been up the last 5 days straight.
Looks like momentum is building around this one.
Lets hope we get a good announcement v soon.


----------



## chrissyoscar (13 May 2008)

I jumped on this one today and was more than happy with the strong finish.
If the news is good at the end of the month who knows what it'll do.


----------



## Gurgler (13 May 2008)

One wonders whether this sort of movement represents positive sentiment, regained trust or just a leak of information!

27 May is still two weeks away. Any other conspiracy theories?


----------



## franga28 (13 May 2008)

Can someone please tell me where everyone got the idea that the announcement would be made on the 27th may because if you look at their announcement on the 3rd of April BLR said that a decision was to be made in six weeks time which is a couple of days away?


----------



## Black Range (14 May 2008)

Many onlookers are asking Why!! Is BLR Running ?...Its called the Leon Pretorius  factor, who's just recently became a Top 20 Holder 

UP 61.12% over the past 5 Days of trade.
____________________________________________________________

And who is Pretotius you may ask ???
Pretorius was to my knowledge, the Chief Geologist in charge, in the Development of the Initial Langer Heinrich Resource, prior to decision to proceed with Mine operations at Heinrich.

Dr Pretorius is a geochemist brought to Deep Yellow 37 years experience and an intimate knowledge of the uranium industry in both Australia and Africa.

Until April 2006 he served for two years as an Executive Director of Paladin Resources Limited, a company that during that period saw rapid growth and transformation into one of the world's leading uranium success stories. He remains a Director of Paladin's Namibian operating Company Langer Heinrich Uranium (Pty) Ltd.

Dr Pretorius was appointed to the Deep Yellow Board in June 2005 and was Executive Chairman from October 2005 to August 2007. Now Managing Director Of DYL.


For The Record,   L. Pretorius is now a Top 20 Holder of BLR. currently No. 14. Have a Personal Feeling this transaction occurred on the 23rd April.

.
.
Cheers to all BLR Holders from grant64 

Looks set to test 10cents on Tomorrows Open. Just 14 Days left until Permit Decision from the Fremont County Commission on Tuesday 27th May.
.
.
.P.S. Thanks again to glenso.
.
.


----------



## panikhide (14 May 2008)

Hi Black Range

Where did you get this information and why is it significant? I notice there have been no company announcements explaining the increase in the sp and that the company itself has reported by a company announcement that it does not know why the sp has risen.


----------



## chrissyoscar (26 May 2008)

It's a big week for BLR.
Council vote on Tuesday and if the give BLR the go ahead for drilling then watch the price move.
If not then we will have to wait and see what the next stage is.


----------



## tarlox (10 June 2008)

This looks like great news for BLR holders

http://taccolorado.com/portal//index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


----------



## Dr.Stock (15 June 2008)

For what its worth

with thanks to
New Uranium Mining Projects - Colorado, USA  

Exploration drilling for uranium in the Tallahassee area received the green light from the county this morning, but the issue is far from settled. Following months of controversy and argument, the Fremont County Commissioners unanimously approved the Conditional Use Permit required to test the area northwest of CaÃ±on City for the economic viability of a full uranium mining and milling operation. However, the commissioners warned Black Range Minerals the county will be a strict watchdog to ensure the company complies with a lengthy list of conditions. Those stipulations are in the works and are scheduled for adoption next month following a public comment period. (The CaÃ±on City Daily Record Jun. 9, 2008) 

and this for the amount of input blr has in the taylor ranch project
with thanks 
Uranium Mine Ownership - USA

Taylor Ranch (CO) project
[ISSUES] 
Size: 16,192 tonnes U (inferred)
Ore grade: 0.023% U
100% - Black Range Minerals NL 
Picnic Tree project
Size: 1,538 tonnes U (inferred)
Ore grade: 0.031% U

100% - Black Range Minerals NL 
North Hansen deposit
100% - Black Range Minerals NL 
High Park deposit
100% - Black Range Minerals NL


----------



## tydec (16 July 2008)

Looks like a bunch of sore grapes , this Lawsuit will be turf out quicker than it came in. If a lawsuit like this got up then goverment body rulings would be worthless. Can wait for BLR to start drilling again


----------



## amazme (30 August 2008)

Anyone still holding this one...

Notice it dropped to under .5c

Trying to decide to hold or let it go..


----------



## bobfriend (28 October 2008)

Hi everyone:

I'm new here as you can see, but, would like to know if you think if this a good time to invest in blr, I saw todat that 0.015

see ya!


----------



## countryboy (28 October 2008)

BLRs time in the sun was 07 in the middle of the U rally.Taylors ranch development appears to be resolved as far as access but they are some way off pulling anything out of the ground.from memory they bought into an old Copper mine in the us and have ground at Koonebarry nth of Cobar/broken hill. The focus last time i looked was still taylor ranch and aditional ground close by.
i bought at 21c and sold out at 28c last year

its a speccy..
this market be careful


----------



## TMM (11 November 2008)

Anyone have news to share on BLR? Last report stated they had Aus$10 million and they wanted to invest it or some of it in other companies they consider to be good value.
What about investing in themselves? From my point of view they need to conserve cash for the extraction and future processing (Cotter doesn't appear to be a viable option as they won't consider processing for other companies because they will be up to capacity with their own ore supplies). So isn't it prudent for BLR to conserve its cash for developing its own mines rather than speculating on other companies? 
The way BLR has been managing its business makes me uncomfortable. It sounds like Black Range is using shareholders' money to invest in their own mutual fund.
And to top it all they don't respond to email enquiries or telephone calls.


----------



## Gurgler (2 January 2009)

Is this the beginning of a recovery? Seems to to broken through the October peak and now has its sights set on the August-September plateau.

Any comments?


----------



## igz88 (9 January 2009)

anyone know why the price has so suddenly dropped after they announced about purchasing coal project in Alaska?

Good for long term? With Baracks presidency being announced soon, uranium prices to rise? Thoughts?


----------



## exgeo (24 January 2009)

maybe punters bought what they thought was a uranium play, not a coal one and are therefore dumping it. All the downgrades by the anal-ysts re the coal price can't be helping either


----------



## inenigma (25 January 2009)

Possibly beginning to retest ????

(excuse the chart, I'm just testing loading up charts for the first time)


----------



## Black Range (3 April 2009)

*heads up ! news from colorado*

Here’s some information in regards to Cotter Corporation’s intent to re-furbish their Canon City Uranium Mill.

BLR Holders, would be aware of Canon City's Cotter Uranium Mill is within close proximity (35 Mile) from Black Range’s Taylor Ranch, & Uranium One's Hansen Deposits.


Here’s Cotter Corp’s Letter Of Intent Submission
*NOTE LETTER WAS SUBMITTED ON THE 31ST MARCH

LINK To Letter Of Intent:
http://www.cdphe.state.co.us/HM/cotter/letterfromcotter/090331refurbish.pdf

The S.M. Stoller Company is currently performing the remediation services at Cotter Corporation's Canon City uranium mill facility.




















Cheers to all BLR Holders from grant64
.
.
.


----------



## amazme (11 June 2009)

Noticed this up 40% over the past week. Up 20% just today! Even got a speeding ticket on the way through. Does anyone know if there has been a change in Uranium prices over the past fortnight?


----------



## tarlox (15 June 2009)

This one is powering ahead again today. Up another 20%.  The gains in the last week have been awsome. There must be some news on the horizon?


----------



## tydec (16 July 2009)

The events over the past 3 months have put blr in a very interesting position. if they get the remaining land rights up for sale what we have is a company that will own the 3rd largest uranium deposit in the usa, a country that uses more uranium that it has. it will only take a few other events such as spot price and carbon issues and blr could be back to its share price of $4 or even greater , the world is changing very quickly and blr seem to be putting its self  is a very good postion .also there is the added chance that the Taylor/hansen venture could have even more uranium than the massive figures they already have. To all BLRers out there strap yourself in and get ready for the ride of your life we are about to take off.


----------



## searsr (4 August 2009)

Does anyone have any thoughts on this stock??? I hold some and would like to know people's opinions about it.


----------



## Datsun Disguise (4 August 2009)

searsr said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on this stock??? I hold some and would like to know people's opinions about it.




I'm watching cautiously - they've made some noise about a processing plant starting up nearby, but if you read the  info available on it then it sounds like the plant will be at capacity dealing with ore from the owners pits. Potential for BLR to fund expansion of capacity to handle BLR's dirt as well I suppose. Will be watching to see what happens in that space first.


----------



## Alex O'Grady (4 August 2009)

I was very keen on this stock a few weeks ago and thought it might spike - but has gone somewhat luke warm with buyers.


----------



## tydec (11 August 2009)

BLR HIT A CEILING OF .04 EARLY 2009 TILL POSTIVE NEWS, IT HAS HIT THE   .08 CEILING AT THE MOMENT , PRICE WILL STAY TILL NEXT POSTIVE NEWS ( WHICH COULD COME FROM SEVERAL AVENUES INVOLVING HANSEN /TAYLORS SITE IN THE NEAR FUTURE)WHAT THE NEXT CEILING IT GOES TO MAKES THIS SHARE SO EXCITING . EXPECT NEWS IN NEXT MONTH OR TWO????


----------



## Alex O'Grady (12 August 2009)

TYDEC - thanks for your response.  I must do some research on BLR to get up to speed - but I agree it is an exciting stock and I certainly see some value in keeping this thread up to date.  If I come up with anything will let you know.  I am aware that they are some shrewder investors than I that are eying this stock - so there must be something exciting.  As much as many bag uranium and it certainly comes with its problems ... coal is copping a hammering re: dirty fuel - so uranium might just need to lay low and it may become more attractive esp: in Australia.  cheers Alex.


----------



## noirua (12 June 2010)

BLR are in the dog uranium sector that has seen stocks pushing down towards continuous lows. Black Range have recently bought into the Hansen Uranium Deposit:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100524/pdf/31qh744rgk9pwm.pdf


----------



## Wysiwyg (8 November 2010)

Notable interest over the past 3 weeks with only a couple of quarterlies posted from which no near term resource advancement is revealed. BLR taking this project nice and slow considering most of the ground work has been done.   Typical sporadic speccie price run I suppose.


----------



## Watson (9 November 2010)

Waiting for the CUP to be revised & re-issued by Freemont County Commissioners. Meeting tonight in the US. 

Watson.


----------



## hangseng (16 April 2011)

*Re: PEN - Peninsula Energy*

Only at the request of Admin I post why I said BLR was going to 2c. I had a very quick look at the chart just before i posted and BLR was in the red. Thereafter BLR went up, rather convincingly I might add regarding SP. However volume was unconvincing and low at 5.96m shares. Considering BLR opened down at 3.5c a fair portion of the volume was a sell off at open.

If it doesn't hold the 3.5c level then the last support level is 2.4c the 100% Fib retracement level. If that fails, then it is sub 2c , not 2c.

I wouldn't be touching this with other peoples money just yet. Not even I'm willing to risk a buy in this downtrend. It is in a downtrend unless it breaks higher from yesterdays close. As we so often see from the TA posters, until confirmation that the downtrend is over it isn't a buy, unless of course a person has some sound fundamental reasoning to do so. 

My call was general at 2c, however now with a little more analysis my call stands that 2.4c is the last support level if 3.5c doesn't hold. Also BLR was 34.5c as I indicated as can clearly be seen below.

My apologies to PEN posters for this, as I said it is only because I was requested to do so. As I stated BLR was once a market darling, how the mighty has fallen.


----------



## Miner (16 April 2011)

Very Funny about BLR thread.

I got intrigued from PEN to see this thread and noticed it is hardly updated.
I am wondering why some debate on BLR posted in PEN thread and why not they be posted or at least copied by mods in BLS thread as well. It may quiet well that BLR posters do not visit PEN post.
I saw there was a research report from Stone Bridge on BLR when it was 7 cents. OMG


----------



## burglar (17 April 2011)

Miner said:


> ... OMG




After watching its price action for 5 long years, from 2000 to 2005,
I entered BLR and shortly thereafter, made an exit at reasonable return.

No complaints from me!!


----------



## hangseng (18 May 2012)

*Re: PEN - Peninsula Energy*



hangseng said:


> Only at the request of Admin I post why I said BLR was going to 2c. I had a very quick look at the chart just before i posted and BLR was in the red. Thereafter BLR went up, rather convincingly I might add regarding SP. However volume was unconvincing and low at 5.96m shares. Considering BLR opened down at 3.5c a fair portion of the volume was a sell off at open.
> 
> If it doesn't hold the 3.5c level then the last support level is 2.4c the 100% Fib retracement level. If that fails, then it is sub 2c , not 2c.
> 
> ...






Yes Miner, and here we have it now at 1.9/2.0c....

Why am I not surprised?

Nobody is buying the scoping study that conveniently left out all inclusive costs, suggesting a low Opex. Also where is the cost for outsourcing milling if they go that way?

Yes PEN has copped a battering both here and elsewhere, but look at BLR now under half the sp of PEN after once riding a wave of popularity at 35c.

So which is the "dog"...The near producer advancing rapidly, or the stock that keeps on falling and is another 3 years away from a believeable feasibility study.

As BLR is now at 1.9/2.0c I believe I have been vindicated with my previous post as requested by admin.


----------



## springhill (26 July 2012)

Black Range presentation, with a video link from the MD.
http://fnncompanypresentations.s3.amazonaws.com/BlackRangeMinerals_240712/index.html

Does anyone have any extra information on the ablation process they are touting? It seems simple and cost effective.


----------



## burglar (26 July 2012)

springhill said:


> Black Range presentation, with a video link from the MD.
> http://fnncompanypresentations.s3.amazonaws.com/BlackRangeMinerals_240712/index.html
> 
> Does anyone have any extra information on the ablation process they are touting? It seems simple and cost effective.




http://www.blackrangeminerals.com/c...ject/hansen-uranium-deposit/ablation-process/


----------



## springhill (26 July 2012)

burglar said:


> http://www.blackrangeminerals.com/c...ject/hansen-uranium-deposit/ablation-process/




Has it been used in an economical fashion in the mining industry before to create viable projects from previously uneconomic ones?


----------



## burglar (26 July 2012)

springhill said:


> Has it been used in an economical fashion in the mining industry before to create viable projects from previously uneconomic ones?




BLR is dominating my search capability by "establishing a Joint Venture (JV) with Ablation Technologies LLC whereby the JV will have a licence to market the ablation process for applications in uranium (and associated minerals) on a world wide basis."

IMO, it would seem that the process works in the lab, but needs to be trialled in the field.


----------



## burglar (27 July 2012)

springhill said:


> Has it been used in an economical fashion in the mining industry before to create viable projects from previously uneconomic ones?





http://www.americanmineralscorp.com/media-center/press-releases?detail=13

"Ablation has been tested on a number of different deposits in the United States, including the Uravan Mineral Belt uranium/vanadium properties held by Amicor. It is expected that Ablation will be used in the mining recovery process at Amicor's mines."

Amicor is also establishing a JV with Ablation Technologies


----------



## GT 86 (29 October 2012)

For those of you who may have lost faith in the direction this company is going, may I draw your attention to the following.

An item to be ratified at the upcoming AGM is the issue of 25 000 000 fpo to Mr Glasier, who has 40 years experience in the Uranium industry as well as being a lawyer. 

Mr Glasier could have become involved with any number of other U companies, but he decided to go with BLR.

While other companies in Wyoming, talk about a resource, BLR has delivered one currently JORC MII 90 Million lbs.

With the AGM fast approaching, and the need to raise further funds quite evident ( for day to day running of the company ) at this stage . . . . . . . . as we don't need to drill anything to increase the resource, don't be put off by recent comment on other sites and this one, that the company is going to be diluted to oblivion.

My reasoning for thinking the share price will soon get a move on is that the PEA is due soon, and management would be very aware that to successfully raise funds the share price needs to go for a run, so any offer is in the money , so to speak.

I think you will find that when the PEA is released the share price WILL likely move substantially, because it won't just be retail buyers in the market . . . . . . . .  . . . I would think that people who have invested with the thoughts of Mr Glasier before, would be more than happy to follow him into his next project. 

I will go outside my comfort zone, and guess there will be buying up to the 6 to 7 cent level shortly after the PEA 
( All in my opinion ) partly based on recent valuations by Fosters ( An institutional dealer )

Allowing for the PEA news to be digested and an orderly wave of buying, you would suspect, that 2 weeks before the AGM the PEA might be released. Remember when the Feb 2011 options were close to expiry, bingo news out and share price ran hard.

Please don't put the house on it . . . . . . . . .  although a little patience may pay handsomely.

See you at the AGM


GT 86


----------



## hangseng (30 October 2012)

GT 86 said:


> For those of you who may have lost faith in the direction this company is going, may I draw your attention to the following.
> 
> An item to be ratified at the upcoming AGM is the issue of 25 000 000 fpo to Mr Glasier, who has 40 years experience in the Uranium industry as well as being a lawyer.
> 
> ...





Here are some facts for you seeing as you are so keen on them...


BLR is fast running out of cash and WILL be heavily diluted before ever turning a wheel on this project. PTM is at least 3-4 years away IF the greenies pullback, of which is unlikely.

BLR is now 1.7c, down from my original prediction and way down from the heady +30c it was when pumped before being dumped by the rampers.

Ablation is a good process, but with a hell of a lot of solid and liquid waste, greenies will love it I am sure going into the Colorado river system...NOT! This will take a lot of control and something BLR doesn't have, CASH.

BLR is certainly cheap, but IMO could get cheaper unless they display something very positive and soon.


So before you come on PEN throwing stones as you do elsewhere, have a look at your own backyard.


----------



## Joe Blow (30 October 2012)

GT 86 said:


> I will go outside my comfort zone, and guess there will be buying up to the 6 to 7 cent level shortly after the PEA
> ( All in my opinion ) partly based on recent valuations by Fosters ( An institutional dealer )




This price target needs to be explained in much more detail than by simply referring to a supposed recent valuation by Fosters. When was the valuation released and it is it in the public domain? If so, feel free to attach it to a post in this thread for others to peruse and evaluate.

Also, it would be appreciated if you could respond to hangseng's objections to your post.


----------



## GT 86 (30 October 2012)

To all that were offended by my price predictions . . . . . .  . . I withdrawal those numbers forthwith.

In regard to request from moderator, I will reply to HS
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From HangSeng

" Here are some facts for you seeing as you are so keen on them...


 (1) BLR is fast running out of cash and WILL be heavily diluted before ever turning a wheel on this project. PTM is at least 3-4 years away IF the greenies pullback, of which is unlikely.

(2) BLR is now 1.7c, down from my original prediction and way down from the heady +30c it was when pumped before being dumped by the rampers.

(3) Ablation is a good process, but with a hell of a lot of solid and liquid waste, greenies will love it I am sure going into the Colorado river system...NOT! This will take a lot of control and something BLR doesn't have, CASH.

(4) BLR is certainly cheap, but IMO could get cheaper unless they display something very positive and soon.


So before you come on PEN throwing stones as you do elsewhere, have a look at your own backyard." 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have numbered the sections of HS's post for ease of reading.

(1) This is not a fact, it is HS's opinion

(2) The share price is correct at time of typing

(3) This is not a fact, it is HS's opinion

(4) This is not a fact, it is HS's opinion


So in essence we have (1) Market pricing fact . . . .  . . . .

And (3) Opinions from HS

HS is entitled to his opinion . . . . . . . but it should be noted that it IS an opinion and not a fact.

Once again, I apologise and withdraw my previous price predictions so as not to offend anybody.


GT 86


----------



## hangseng (31 October 2012)

GT 86 said:


> To all that were offended by my price predictions . . . . . .  . . I withdrawal those numbers forthwith.
> 
> In regard to request from moderator, I will reply to HS
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...





Not all only my opinion, just simply facts you can't grasp or don't want to.


1a. As at about 2 months ago BLR had about $3m cash fact...they won't be building a mine on that. *Dilution is inevitable.

1b. PTM is at least 3-4 years away - *"BLR is targeting completion of permitting activities by the second quarter of 2015, with production targeted in the second quarter of 2016. We note that four quarters of baseline data collection needs to be complete before submission milestones can be reached." source the very same Fosters Stockbrocking report you cite. That is providing it is all smooth sailing, greenies are all over this and won't be letting it all go smoothly. IMO production realistically not until 2017 minimum as the BLR milestones haven't in built protests. Something I now concede PEN didn't sufficiently do. For the same reason I believe the BLR milestones won't be met.

2. The share price was at 2c on the Fosters report now 1.7c. It was over 30c. All fact.*

3.*This is not my opinion, it is a plain fact. Ablation is a good process, but with a hell of a lot of solid and liquid waste - read the BLR report and interview of Tony Simpson from the Australian Uranium Conference this year. "We separate the uranium from waste; we get 95 per cent of our uranium into 10 per cent of the mass."

In plain speak he is saying 90% is waste product. This will need to be disposed, BLR indicate it will be "pumped back underground". Unless they manage to achieve what PEN has with deep water disposal well permitting they will have a problem the greenies won't let go of easily.

4.*BLR is certainly cheap, but IMO could get cheaper unless they display something very positive and soon. I hold to that as I did correctly predict the sp would drop to 2c previously. If the PEA isn't outstanding, not merely a positive report there is nothing else to hold the sp up but hot air on forums.....yes This is in my opinion, that on BLR has so far proved correct.
*

BLR has a large resource, but until they can display they have the means to mine it then it is nothing but rocks. BLR are a long way off yet doing so.


----------



## GT 86 (31 October 2012)

It is stated in the UBHM process that after the U is extracted the waste is mixed with cement and used to fill the previous holes.

Did you miss that in the report . . . . .  . . and assume they would just dump it in the Colorado river ?

Stay tuned . . . . . . . . I think information may be on the way to clarify your concerns.



GT 86


----------



## hangseng (1 November 2012)

GT 86 said:


> It is stated in the UBHM process that after the U is extracted the waste is mixed with cement and used to fill the previous holes.
> 
> Did you miss that in the report . . . . .  . . and assume they would just dump it in the Colorado river ?
> 
> ...





The only thing to stay tuned for with BLR is a capital raising. I have no concerns over BLR as I have no exposure to it. But as long as you continue to go to the PEN thread and spread falsehoods I will return the favour here and spread the love...

GT86 = buc I believe


----------



## GT 86 (1 November 2012)

hangseng said:


> The only thing to stay tuned for with BLR is a capital raising. I have no concerns over BLR as I have no exposure to it. But as long as you continue to go to the PEN thread and spread falsehoods I will return the favour here and spread the love...
> 
> GT86 = buc I believe






HS

I am glad that we are sticking to the facts . . .  . . . . . .as I have already commented and the AGM notice outlines is the FACT that BLR will be raising capital.

Any posts I have made in the PEN are based on fact ( apologies on typo for depth M - ft ) however you are very reluctant to apologise for your recent ridiculous comments about waste that will be dumped into the Colorado river.

Why? . . . . . . .  . . 

And who is Buc ?


GT 86


----------



## GT 86 (1 November 2012)

HS

We didn't have to wait long for that " stay tuned " . . . . . .  . .BLR just went into a trading halt.


Stay tuned . . . . . . and please stick with the facts


GT 86


----------



## GT 86 (1 November 2012)

A Trading halt for capital raising purposes . . . . . .  . . .ah . . . .  . . . but from whom ?

Might not be what most people are expecting.

I remember when NGM were struggling with a cash deficiency, and had a great deposit, and PDN trotted in, stumped up a lot of cash for a wad of shares.

Who knows??


GT 86


----------



## GT 86 (5 November 2012)

It has come to my attention that a poster from afar called fishfoot or similar, is espousing an opinion that BLR won't be able to raise any funds to further its key project at Hansen in Colorado.

All I can say, is that at the AGM George Glasier will be ratified 
25 000 000 BLR shares at a perceived face value of 2 cents for back loading his Ablation Technologies into BLR.

With 40 years experience in Uranium within the USA, predominantly within the same geographical area that BLR will be mining, as well as being a lawyer . . . . . . and the MAN who started " Energy Fuels ", you would think he has a good grasp of who has a lot of growth potential, and who doesn't.

I think the late Tony Simpson, could see the awesome potential for a marriage between BLR and Glasier's Ablation Technologies, and in his last months on this earth, made what he considered a bright future for both happen . . . . . . a testimony to Tony's ability and foresight. . . . . . and determination to see a company he strongly believed in move towards production.

Within a week, will shall see how Tony's vision and determination, has become a catalyst for an amazing opportunity . . . . . and I am truly saddened that he will not be present when the fruit of his labour ripens.

This company in my opinion, is one deal away from starting a journey to become a powerhouse in the Uranium sector within the USA.

Would you prefer a company that HAS a great resource, that needs funding . . . . . . . or one that has STILL to find that resource and needs funding ?????? 

My thoughts only

GT 86


----------



## hangseng (13 November 2012)

GT 86 said:


> It has come to my attention that a poster from afar called fishfoot or similar, is espousing an opinion that BLR won't be able to raise any funds to further its key project at Hansen in Colorado.
> 
> All I can say, is that at the AGM George Glasier will be ratified
> 25 000 000 BLR shares at a perceived face value of 2 cents for back loading his Ablation Technologies into BLR.
> ...





What, no comment on the capital raising that sent the BLR sp plunging yesterday?

The market has spoken on this once traders market darling, falling from over $0.30 to now be a sub $0.01 totally out of favour dog ramped on little more than hot air....but the balloon has finally burst.

PEN on the other hand, canned by many BLR posters here and elsewhere, now successfully advancing toward full funding and permitting as I always believed it would. 

BLR has a lot of catching up to do with sentiment now at an all time low.

Yes what is the better stock? The one with a resource going nowhere, or the one with a smaller but steadily  increasing resource advancing into funding and permitting over the next year?

The market has spoken...that is a fact and the sp of sub 1c is very real.


----------



## GT 86 (15 November 2012)

Mr Hang

How many shares does PEN have on issue . . . . . before the imminent next capital raising ?

A company that has a little resource ( PEN ) by your own words, looking for funding in this environment . . . . . . . the new mantra . . . . . for a joke.


"Would you prefer a company that HAS a great resource ( BLR ), that needs funding . . . . . . . or one that has STILL to find that resource and needs funding ?????? "


Nothing has changed . . . . . . . especially the PEN JORC


GT 86


----------



## hangseng (15 November 2012)

GT 86 said:


> Mr Hang
> 
> Nothing has changed . . . . . . . especially the PEN JORC
> 
> GT 86




Everything has changed....

PEN  now heading into full funding, construction and production *WITHOUT CAPITAL RAISING*.

BLR running out of cash rapidly, weak capital raising occurring causing the sp to crash below 0.01. i.e now well out of favour and will be for some time. Leaving BLR as now officially a dog stock.


Market has spoken...


----------



## GT 86 (16 November 2012)

Mr Hang

What will be your response if PEN announce a capital raising via issue of still more shares . . . . . . . . ?????

I would think you will owe someone a BIG apology . . . . . .  . . 

Time will tell . . . . . . . I think the best they can hope for is 60% Debt 40% Equity

PEN would be mining now . . . .  . if they had met their own minimum resource projection, the resource in the roll fronts is all over the place . . . . .  . continuity of resource is not happening.

BLR will produce before PEN . . . . . . . via ablation at George Glasiers assets . . . . . . . just my opinion and Ronald McDonalds.


GT 86


----------



## hangseng (27 November 2012)

GT 86 said:


> Mr Hang
> 
> What will be your response if PEN announce a capital raising via issue of still more shares . . . . . . . . ?????
> 
> ...






Oh dear buc how wrong can you get.

PEN now has a Wyoming IDB in place for 50% of total Lance development funding and accounts for 100% of startup funding WITHOUT CAPITAL RAISING.

BLR share price now 0.008 and falling despite your ramblings.

BLR is going nowhere fast and will definitely not be producing before PEN, not even close to PEN's start up date. If lucky you may see some production in 2016, when PEN begins Karoo development from a cashed up Lance project.


Yes my friend let's "keep it real"


----------



## followme (17 February 2013)

oh dear HS how wrong did you get that !
BLR flying, promptly jumped 100% and production 2013. i see PEN as completely washed up with a Cap raise around the corner


----------



## hangseng (21 February 2014)

followme said:


> oh dear HS how wrong did you get that !
> BLR flying, promptly jumped 100% and production 2013. i see PEN as completely washed up with a Cap raise around the corner




Wasn't wrong for long....

However providing they can successfully achieve the latest things may change. If not then the abyss awaits BLR until they can actually achieve production.

PEN have clearly failed in achieving past stated production commencement targets, but are now a lot closer to achieving this than BLR.


----------



## Zubana (21 February 2014)

Hi HS,
Long time no see. It would appear BLR has become an engineering company these days with uncertain priorities.
I'd venture to say their "golden egg", Hansen Taylor has been abandoned if the present/new management muscling their way in is anything to go by....simply too expensive to extract via conventional mining (unviable), and the future of AT is prospective at best.

I took some pleasure in reviewing your posts going back several years now; it would appear hitting some over the head repeatedly still doesn't get the message through 

I was interested in BLR as a player in the U space, but regrettably it's OFF the list of companies I'd be prepared to put any money into.


----------



## hangseng (24 February 2014)

Hi Zubana,

Likewise mate I always enjoy your informed input on various forums on that other stock ;-).

BLR has always had significant "potential", however has never realised it. Ablation offered a glimmer of hope and had me watching BLR again but still nothing as yet.


----------



## System (21 September 2015)

On September 18th, 2015, Black Range Minerals Limited (BLR) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following the merger by scheme of arrangement with Western Uranium Corporation becoming effective.


----------

